# Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD



## Clemensius (3. Februar 2015)

Hi zusammen. Leider habe ich wenig oder nur Vergleichsthemen (Slide VS. ...) zum Slide 27,5 9.0 HD hier im Forum gefunden. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Was haltet ihr vom Hans Dampf bei diesem Wetter? Was für ein Dämpfersetup fahrt ihr? Womöglich Monarch-Erweiterung zu DebonAir? Lenker kürzen oder gar Vorbau tauschen? Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## malben (3. Februar 2015)

Ausser die Reifen  (und das auch nur wenn es unbedingt sein muss) würde ich gar nichts tauschen.
Die HD sind schon ordentliche Reifen.  Als Dämpfer- & Gabelsetup würde ich 25 -30% SAG empfehlen, den Monarch Plus RC3 ist ja schon drin. Also brauchst den Debonair auch nicht aufzurüsten  (Monarch+ = Debonair??)
Bevor du den Lenker kürzen solltest und den Vorbau tauschst, fahr zuerst einmal damit. Ich hab den RaceFace Atlas in 785mm gefahren und hab ihn dann auf 760 gekürzt. 

Unterm Strich: nimm das Bike so wie es ist und fahr mal ein paar Meter. Dann würd ich erst Änderungen / Anpassungen vornehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nukem49 (4. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte vorgehabt an meinem Slide x01 den Hans Dampf gegen Maxxis HR2 und Minion DHRII zu tauschen und Tubeless zu machen. Nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt am Wochenende bei Schnee und Matsch habe ich mich dazu entschieden die Hans Dampf zu behalten und für Tubeless zu verwenden. Ich war trotz der schlechten Bedingungen sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen.


----------



## malben (4. Februar 2015)

Das mit den Reifen ist so ne Glaubens sache. Ich fuhr den HD an nem 150 AMS und war auch zufrieden damit. Hatte aber nach ca. .1500 km seitliche Stollenausrisse. 
Jetzt fahr ich das SLIDE 150 8.0 aus 2014 und hab die NN direkt gegen Ardent und HR II getauscht. Muss sagen die Kombi steht dem SLIDE recht gut. Bin aber noch im 26"-Format unterwegs.


----------



## Nukem49 (4. Februar 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Das mit den Reifen ist so ne Glaubens sache.


Allerdings 
Die Kombi HR2 und Ardent bin ich aber auch über 2 Jahre hinweg auf 26ern gefahren und war überzeugt!


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

Nukem49 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorgehabt an meinem Slide x01 den Hans Dampf gegen Maxxis HR2 und Minion DHRII zu tauschen und Tubeless zu machen. Nach meiner ersten Ausfahrt am Wochenende bei Schnee und Matsch habe ich mich dazu entschieden die Hans Dampf zu behalten und für Tubeless zu verwenden. Ich war trotz der schlechten Bedingungen sehr zufrieden mit den Reifen.


Glaube auch das der Hans Dampf zu unrecht hier einen schlechten Ruf hat. Der Monarch+ ist ohne HV oder Debon
Kammer hat so bessere Abstimmung bin aber grade noch mal die neuste Ausführung am Testen wird aber auch für
16 Voraussichtlich so bleiben weil mit der Debon eine stärkere Progressive Druckstufe braucht und den Vorteil der im Ansprechverhalten vorhanden ist wieder Zunichte macht.			Gruß Bodo


----------



## Clemensius (4. Februar 2015)

Ich kenne den HD seit 3 Jahren. Geiler Reifen, außer es wird sau matschig oder verschneit. Werde jetzt einen Magic Mary vorne aufziehen und testen. Auf DebonAir werde ich auch nicht umrüsten. Wieviel SAG wird bei den Dämpfern/ Gabel seitens des Herstellers empfohlen, Bodo?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Ich kenne den HD seit 3 Jahren. Geiler Reifen, außer es wird sau matschig oder verschneit. Werde jetzt einen Magic Mary vorne aufziehen und testen. Auf DebonAir werde ich auch nicht umrüsten. Wieviel SAG wird bei den Dämpfern/ Gabel seitens des Herstellers empfohlen, Bodo?


Um 25% SAG, der Magic ist super.				 Gruß Bodo


----------



## Clemensius (4. Februar 2015)

Geile Sache. 

Eine andere Sache: würde rein theoretisch der Tausch der Schwinge/Wippe mit der des Carbonmodels mehr Federweg bei gleichzeitigem Tausch des Dämpfer generieren? Oder sind die Geos so unterschiedlich, dass dies überhaupt nicht möglich ist?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Februar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Geile Sache.
> 
> Eine andere Sache: würde rein theoretisch der Tausch der Schwinge/Wippe mit der des Carbonmodels mehr Federweg bei gleichzeitigem Tausch des Dämpfer generieren? Oder sind die Geos so unterschiedlich, dass dies überhaupt nicht möglich ist?


Nein ist nicht möglich.


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin bin dem Hans Dampf sehr zu Frieden, und ich sehe auch keinen Grund den Dämpfer zu tauschen weil er ist schön sensibel und ich nutze den federweg sehr gut aus ohne durchzuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (9. Februar 2015)

Hi! Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem 9.0 HD, fahre auch so zwischen 25% und 30% sag, je nach Zuladung auf dem Rücken. Der Lenker ist zu beginn schon etwas breit, das Rad muss jetzt rückwärts in Keller, aber nach ein paar Metern hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. Jetzt finde ich es gut. 
An den Bremsen hatte ich zwar nichts auszusetzen, habe aber die Magura MT5 von meinem alten Rad übernommen. Mit 203/180er Scheiben passen sie sehr gut zum Slide. Wäre vlt. was für 2016 @BODOPROBST. Mir war beim Kauf vor allem die Pike und der Monarch+ wichtig, daher die Entscheidung für das HD, wobei die Performance bei -2°C schon etwas leidet. Die ersten paar Meter wenn das Rad aus dem Warmen kommt sind die Schönsten . 
Nochmal @BODOPROBST: Mit dem Slide 9.0 HD habt ihr echt ein tolles Rad gebaut! Bis jetzt kein Besseres gefahren.

Grüße Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (9. Februar 2015)

da kann ich mich nur anschließen, ein echt klasse bike


----------



## Clemensius (9. Februar 2015)

Also ich bin mit der Dosierbarkeit der Guide mehr als zufrieden. Vielleicht vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe, aber das ist es dann auch. Ich habe meinen Vorderreifen Hans Dampf gegen einen Magic Mary in der Gravity Version getauscht, nachdem ich letztes Wochenende fahren war. Der Reifen hatte sich einmal komplett zugesetzt. Solange es Schnee und Matsch im Überschuss gibt, wird sich da auch nichts ändern.

Viper hat schon recht: Die Dämpfer mögen keine Kälte. Gibts da Tricks vor dem runterfahren? 10 mal einfedern oder Bike umdrehen oder sowas?


----------



## Clemensius (10. Februar 2015)

Eine andere Frage: macht es Sinn vorne die Scheibe von 180mm auf 200mm zu tauschen?


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Februar 2015)

Warum sollte es keinen sinn haben? Werd ich demnächst auch noch machen, die Gabel ist ja dafür ausgelegt, von da her...


----------



## Clemensius (10. Februar 2015)

Was muss man dafür umbauen? Brauche ich einen Adapter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2015)

Adapter ist notwendig, ja.


----------



## Clemensius (10. Februar 2015)

Die Frage: was für einer?


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Februar 2015)

Das müsste der Richtige sein... Sorry bin zu blöd nen Link mit'm Handy zu kopieren


----------



## Clemensius (10. Februar 2015)

Sehe ich das richtig oder fehlen da nochmal ein paar kurze Schrauben?


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Februar 2015)

Kann sein das es da auch nur so abgebildet ist, steht auf jedenfall mit befestigungsschrauben


----------



## stefan86199 (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab den Adapter zwar nicht beim Bike-Discount bestellt, aber bei mir waren nur die Schrauben dabei um den Adapter an die Gabel zu schrauben, einen Satz kurze Schrauben um die Bremse auf den Adapter zu schrauben musste ich mir dann doch zusammen mit nem Blöden Spruch über Online-Käufe beim Händler ums Eck organisieren...


----------



## malben (10. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir nie kurze Schrauben besorgen müssen.  Bei neinem letzten Umbau von 180 auf 203 am VR hab ich die Bremssattelschrauben wieder verwendet...
Das sich die Adapterschrauben ändern ist klar, warum sollten dann die des Bremssattels dann nicht mehr passen?


----------



## Clemensius (10. Februar 2015)

Genau das hatte ich befürchtet. Und wenn schon. Besorg ich mir halt die doofen Schrauben bei nem Händler.


----------



## stefan86199 (10. Februar 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Ich hab mir nie kurze Schrauben besorgen müssen.  Bei neinem letzten Umbau von 180 auf 203 am VR hab ich die Bremssattelschrauben wieder verwendet...
> Das sich die Adapterschrauben ändern ist klar, warum sollten dann die des Bremssattels dann nicht mehr passen?



Ich kann nur von ner Elixir 7 Berichten, aber da war bei der 180er Scheibe der Bremssattel mit langen Schrauben quasi durch den Adapter hindurch direkt mit der Gabel verschraubt, während man für die 200er Scheibe den Adapter an der Gabel verschraubt hat und den Bremssattel am Adapter.

Die langen Schrauben konnte man natürlich benutzen um den Bremssattel am Adapter zu fixieren, aber die haben dann auf der Rückseite ziemlich weit rausgestanden, schön aussehen tut das halt nicht.


----------



## Clemensius (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich die schon gute Bremsperformance verbessert. Soweit ich weiß, würden die 180mm laut Dirt Magazin reichen. Die haben in der aktuellen Ausgabe nen großen Bremsentest,  meinten aber das gerade bei sehr langen Alpenabfahrten ne 200mm besser wären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (11. Februar 2015)

Warum man bekommt doch 2 kürzere Schrauben überall her, bisschen schraubensicherung dran und fertig


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Februar 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Hi! Ich bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem 9.0 HD, fahre auch so zwischen 25% und 30% sag, je nach Zuladung auf dem Rücken. Der Lenker ist zu beginn schon etwas breit, das Rad muss jetzt rückwärts in Keller, aber nach ein paar Metern hab ich mich dran gewöhnt. Jetzt finde ich es gut.
> An den Bremsen hatte ich zwar nichts auszusetzen, habe aber die Magura MT5 von meinem alten Rad übernommen. Mit 203/180er Scheiben passen sie sehr gut zum Slide. Wäre vlt. was für 2016 @BODOPROBST. Mir war beim Kauf vor allem die Pike und der Monarch+ wichtig, daher die Entscheidung für das HD, wobei die Performance bei -2°C schon etwas leidet. Die ersten paar Meter wenn das Rad aus dem Warmen kommt sind die Schönsten .
> Nochmal @BODOPROBST: Mit dem Slide 9.0 HD habt ihr echt ein tolles Rad gebaut! Bis jetzt kein Besseres gefahren.
> 
> Grüße Jan


Danke hört man gern . Zu den MT5+7 die sind 16 stark dabei, mir sind ja auch sehr froh ( nur XT ist ja Langweilig ) und zusammen mit der Guide eine gute Alternative .  Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (11. Februar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit der Dosierbarkeit der Guide mehr als zufrieden. Vielleicht vorne eine größere Bremsscheibe, aber das ist es dann auch. Ich habe meinen Vorderreifen Hans Dampf gegen einen Magic Mary in der Gravity Version getauscht, nachdem ich letztes Wochenende fahren war. Der Reifen hatte sich einmal komplett zugesetzt. Solange es Schnee und Matsch im Überschuss gibt, wird sich da auch nichts ändern.
> 
> Viper hat schon recht: Die Dämpfer mögen keine Kälte. Gibts da Tricks vor dem runterfahren? 10 mal einfedern oder Bike umdrehen oder sowas?


Wenn du den Magic dauerhaft Fahren willst würde ich den S S in Trail Star nehmen der G. V. kostet viele Körner .
Gruß Bodo


----------



## Clemensius (11. Februar 2015)

Hab den MM nur für Nässe, Matsch und Schnee gekauft. Wollte einfach einen stabilen Reifen für den Bikepark. Ansonsten fahre ich auf längeren Touren wieder meinen geliebten HD. Der rollt gut und wenn es trocken und nicht matschig ist, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Clemensius (12. Februar 2015)

Wie sind euere Erfahrungen mit dem Bike bei Schnee und Eis?


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Februar 2015)

Darauf fahr ich nicht, dazu hab ich nen altes Bike


----------



## sun909 (13. Februar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Wie sind euere Erfahrungen mit dem Bike bei Schnee und Eis?



Was ist das für eine Frage???

Vermutlich wie mit jedem anderen 26/27.5/29er Rad auch: abhängig von Reifen/Druck >>>rutschig und kalt 

Grüsse


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (13. Februar 2015)

Hi, ich habe mir das *Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD* gegönnt, ist mein erstes Radon und ich bin echt positiv überrascht. Bin vorher ausschließlich Giant gefahren, das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis hat mich aber überzeugt. Habe jetzt die Ausstattung die ich fahren wollte zu einem super Preis. Die Verarbeitung des Rahmens und die Vor- Montage sind super!

Durch Austausch einiger Teile konnte ich das Gewicht um 0,5 kg senken. Freue mich jetzt schon auf die erste größere Ausfahrt im Harz.

Zwei kleine Kritikpunkte hätte ich dann aber doch anzumerken. Die Verlegung der Leitungen am Rahmenunterrohr ist nicht optimal (seitlich mit Schlaufe), das kann man besser lösen. Ich habe zB. die Befestigungsschellen gedreht und die Leitungen so in die Mitte vom Unterrohr verlegt. Ein zweiter Punkt ist die nicht vorhandene Abdichtung des Steuersatzlagers (Radon Pro Taper). Kann mir da jemand einen passenden Marken-Steuersatz empfehlen?
*Ansonsten ist alles TOP!*


----------



## Nukem49 (13. Februar 2015)

Oldman (Ger) schrieb:


> Ich habe zB. die Befestigungsschellen gedreht und die Leitungen so in die Mitte vom Unterrohr verlegt.



Kannst du davon mal ein Foto hochladen? Wäre sehr nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldman (Ger) (13. Februar 2015)

Gerne, Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich die Vorderbremse rechts montiert habe (alte Motorradgewohnheit)


----------



## Clemensius (13. Februar 2015)

Jetzt noch schwarze Schrauben... Aber geile Idee.


----------



## Nukem49 (13. Februar 2015)

Oldman (Ger) schrieb:


> Gerne, Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das ich die Vorderbremse rechts montiert habe (alte Motorradgewohnheit)


Danke!


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (13. Februar 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Jetzt noch schwarze Schrauben... Aber geile Idee.


Schon geändert...


----------



## bullswildrush (13. Februar 2015)

So ich hab heute meins mal einen Service gegönnt, ich hab auch mal das Öl in der Gabel erneuert da ich schon vieles negative gelesen hab, ( zu wenig öl, kein fett und Späne) öl war meiner Meinung in Ordnung fett, naja und dann hab ich noch einen schönen span raus geholt... Am Steuersatz war auch kein Fett und war auch schon ein wenig angegammelt


----------



## ViperC4 (13. Februar 2015)

Ja, die Grate in der Pike... Sowie ich die Problematik aber verstanden habe, sind die bis zum ersten Service durch die Schrauben "gesichert". Danach müssen sie halt raus, aber das ist ja kein Problem.
@Oldman (Ger) Zur Leitungsverlegung an der Seite: Ich finde es ganz gut, in der Mitte sitzt bei mir nämlich noch ein Flaschenhalter .
Was, neben den Laufrädern, hast du denn alles getauscht?

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (13. Februar 2015)

Kann mir einer ne Anleitung geben wie ich die Leitung von der reverb Kürze ohne das ich gros entlüften muss


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (13. Februar 2015)

@ViperC4, Ich habe meinen geliebten Easton Carbonlenker mit Vorbau montiert, dazu leichtere Schläuche, eine 22/36 Kettenblattübersetzung und ein paar Titanschrauben. Das meiste haben jedoch die Laufräder gebracht. Es ist nicht einfach ein gutes Bike noch besser zu machen ohne den Charakter zu verändern.


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (16. Februar 2015)

Oldman (Ger) schrieb:


> Zwei kleine Kritikpunkte hätte ich dann aber doch anzumerken. Die Verlegung der Leitungen am Rahmenunterrohr ist nicht optimal (seitlich mit Schlaufe), das kann man besser lösen. Ich habe zB. die Befestigungsschellen gedreht und die Leitungen so in die Mitte vom Unterrohr verlegt. Ein zweiter Punkt ist die nicht vorhandene Abdichtung des Steuersatzlagers (Radon Pro Taper). *Kann mir da jemand einen passenden Marken-Steuersatz empfehlen?*
> *Ansonsten ist alles TOP!*



Hat schon jemand Informationen zum verbauten Steuersatz? Vielleicht jemand vom RADON Team?
Möchte diesen noch vor der Saison oben besser abdichten oder gegen einen hochwertigeren austauschen.


----------



## bullswildrush (26. Februar 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den Freilauf auseinander bekomm um ihn zu schmieren, lässt sich schwer drehen an meinem hd ...


----------



## Clemensius (27. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ein Problem: ich habe festgestellt, dass die Gabelkompression für die DualPossition durchrutscht. Kann ich das irgendwie selbst einstellen, ohne das Bike einzuschicken oder zu einem Fachmann zu geben?


----------



## BODOPROBST (27. Februar 2015)

Oldman (Ger) schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand Informationen zum verbauten Steuersatz? Vielleicht jemand vom RADON Team?
> Möchte diesen noch vor der Saison oben besser abdichten oder gegen einen hochwertigeren austauschen.


Sollte ein FSA mit geschlossenen Schrägkugellagern sein, diese Lager sind in 80% aller Hochwertigen Lagersätzen klar King
ist besser.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## bullswildrush (27. Februar 2015)

An alle die bei schlechten Wetter unterwegs sind und ihr bike oft waschen, kontrolliert eure Kugellager (2 Stück) vom röllchen der kettenführung, meine war total fest, die Lager hab ich mit müh und Not wieder gangbar bekommen, nur ein kleiner Tip


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (27. Februar 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Sollte ein FSA mit geschlossenen Schrägkugellagern sein, diese Lager sind in 80% aller Hochwertigen Lagersätzen klar King
> ist besser.   Gruß Bodo


Danke für die Info. Dann brauche ich ja nur eine besser abgedichtete obere Steuersatzkappe von FSA.


----------



## ViperC4 (9. März 2015)

Prüft mal ob eure Kurbel fest sitzt, bei mir hat sich die Schraube direkt nach 200km gelockert und es kam Dreck rein. Ist ein M8-Innensechkant auf der Bremsenseite, Anzugsmoment 50Nm.
Grüße Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (14. März 2015)

Hat einer schon auf tubeless umgerüstet? Die Felgen müssten ja schon für vorbereitet sein und die ventiele sind ja auch dabei? Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (14. März 2015)

Ja ich! Ging super und hält dicht. Habe die Dichtmilch von Stans Notubes verwendet. Aufgepumpt mit SKS Standpumpe.
So hab ichs gemacht:
- Luft raus
- eine Seite den Reifen runter
- Schlauch raus
- Tubelessventil rein und festgeschraubt (auf korrekten Sitz der Dichtung in der Felge achten)
- offene Flanke mit dicker Spülilösung eingeschmiert
- Reifen in die Felge
- erstmal ohne Dichtmilch aufgepumpt (gepumpt was die Arme hergaben, dann nach 3 - 4 Stößen Plopp, Plopp der Reifen drin) auf 3 bar
- Ventileinsatz ausgeschraubt mit dem beiligenden schwarzen Werkzeug
- Dichtmilch rein mit ner Spritze, so ca. 80-100ml
- Ventil wieder rein und auf 3 bar aufgepumpt
- Reifen/Laufrad in alle Richtungen 2 min lang geschwenkt dann ca. 5-10 min auf jeder Seite liegen lassen

Hält jetzt seit 2 Wochen gut Dicht und die Milch ist auch noch flüssig. Aurbeitsaufwand ca. 30 min für beide Räder.

Gruß Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (14. März 2015)

Muss man da die felge und den Reifen vorher gründlich säubern?


----------



## ViperC4 (14. März 2015)

Eigentlich ja, aber ich habe alles nur mit nem feuchten Tuch gereinigt, dass kein Dreck in die Felge reinbröselt. Darf eben keine Undichtigkeit entstehen wenn sich Dreck zwischen Felgen und Mantel verkeilt.

Gruß Jan


----------



## malben (14. März 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Muss man da die felge und den Reifen vorher gründlich säubern?


Säubern und das Klebeband möglichst Blasenfrei in die Felge kleben.


----------



## ViperC4 (14. März 2015)

Ist kein Klebeband drin...


----------



## boarderking (14. März 2015)

Das heißt die mavic ust Felgenbaender sind bereits verbaut?


----------



## MrJohn (14. März 2015)

Ja alles vorbereitet,geht echt easy.brauchst nur die ventile und milch.


----------



## boarderking (15. März 2015)

Heute mal ein paar Gramm Gewicht reduziert:







24 !!


----------



## boarderking (15. März 2015)

damit sichs lohnt noch leichtere Kettenblätter montiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (16. März 2015)

Hehe, sehr gut! Und durch die Plastik-Kurbelüberzieher wieder 40g rein geholt 
Kann die Buchsen im ersten Bild nicht ganz einordnen, wie sind das für welche und wo kommen die hin oder her?
Und gibt es einen einfachen Weg die Kurbel abzuziehen ohne die Kettenführung auseinander zu schrauben? 
Hast du als kleines Kettenblatt ein 24er oder ein 22er verbaut?

Grüße Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (16. März 2015)

Das sind Stücke vom Lenker den er wohl gekürzt hat.... Die kettenführung muss man nicht auseinander bauen nur den imbus lösen wo die Kette über das röllchen läuft und das ganze dann nach hinten schieben....


----------



## loocs (16. März 2015)

Hi,
habe mir auch erst vor 2 Wochen das Radon Slide 9.0 HD geholt. Leider habe ich heute festgestellt das ich Probleme mit der Pike habe, sie fährt leider nach dem traveln nicht aus, selbst ohne Belastung nicht. Muss wohl eingeschickt werden. 
Reifen habe ich Maxxis DHF und DHRII drauf gemacht.
Kettenblätter habe ich hier auch schon rum liegen 22/36. Bin mir aber noch nicht 100% sicher. Muss ich vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren.
Laufradsatz finde ich ja den DT Swiss EX 1501 Spline One interessant.


----------



## boarderking (16. März 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Das sind Stücke vom Lenker den er wohl gekürzt hat.... Die kettenführung muss man nicht auseinander bauen nur den imbus lösen wo die Kette über das röllchen läuft und das ganze dann nach hinten schieben....


 genau! Kleines KB 22 Zähne. War der eigentliche Sinn des ganzen....


----------



## Clemensius (16. März 2015)

Kann das sein, dass die Absenkfunktion ohne Belastung wieder ausfährt und auf die volle Länge zurückgeht? Ich kann der Federgabel dabei zuschauen, wie sie langsam rauskommt. Wir reden hier von über einem 1cm pro Minute. Die Gabel war gerade im Service wegen genau diesem Problem.


----------



## boarderking (16. März 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Kann das sein, dass die Absenkfunktion ohne Belastung wieder ausfährt und auf die volle Länge zurückgeht? Ich kann der Federgabel dabei zuschauen, wie sie langsam rauskommt. Wir reden hier von über einem 1cm pro Minute. Die Gabel war gerade im Service wegen genau diesem Problem.



also bei mir bleibt die unten solange ich nicht am Rad dreh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (16. März 2015)

Ich hab zum Glück auch keine Probleme mit, macht alles was sie soll, fahr sie aber mit deutlich weniger Druck als aufgedruckt... Könnte aber auch sein das die Pumpe nicht genau anzeigt


----------



## Clemensius (16. März 2015)

Wie ist die Geräuschentwicklung beim Einfedern bei euch? Schmatzt die Pike beim ein- und ausfedern bei euch auch vernehmbar laut?


----------



## bullswildrush (16. März 2015)

Ne bei mir ist nichts zu hören


----------



## Clemensius (16. März 2015)

Danke, das klingt so, als ob ich sie direkt wieder einschicken dürfte! Ich könnte sowas von kotzen! Sorry nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich fühle mich dezent verarscht. Radon ist super und H&S-Bikediscount mit Sicherheit auch.


----------



## bullswildrush (17. März 2015)

Da kann radon nichts für, das ist nen Problem von Rock shox als Zulieferer, hätte dir bei allen anderen Herstellern auch passieren können


----------



## Clemensius (17. März 2015)

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe. Wird sich schon ne Lösung finden.


----------



## boarderking (17. März 2015)

Empfehle auch mal die Kurbel zu kontrollieren......meine ist mir auch ohne Kraftaufwand beim Kettenblatt Wechsel entgegengekommen


----------



## ViperC4 (17. März 2015)

Jup, meine auch...


----------



## bullswildrush (17. März 2015)

Mal was anderes habe ihr den sag von der Pike im stehen oder sitzen eingestellt?


----------



## boarderking (17. März 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Mal was anderes habe ihr den sag von der Pike im stehen oder sitzen eingestellt?



ich stell den sag im sitzen ein. teste dann aber auch im stehen. d.h. eher etwas straffer im sitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (17. März 2015)

Habs stehend im Rollen eingestellt, so gut das eben geht...

Gruß Jan


----------



## loocs (18. März 2015)

meine Kurbel musste ich auch sofort nachziehen, war nur leicht Handfest angezogen. War voll am wackeln. Jetzt mit 50 Nm festgezogen und hält.

Die Pike habe ich übrigens heute eingeschickt. Weil sie halt nicht mehr hochfuhr nach dem Traveln auf 130mm + der letzte Strich an der Markierung war oft nach Gebrauch nicht zu sehen. Der volle Federweg stand also nicht zur Verfügung.

Werde dann berichten was draus geworden ist.

Gruß loocs


----------



## Clemensius (18. März 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass wir die zwei einzigen mit akuten Pike-Problemen sind. Dir loocs drücke ich die Daumen, dass du sie nicht ein weiteres Mal wie ich einschicken musst.


----------



## ViperC4 (18. März 2015)

loocs schrieb:


> meine Kurbel musste ich auch sofort nachziehen, war nur leicht Handfest angezogen. War voll am wackeln. Jetzt mit 50 Nm festgezogen und hält.
> 
> Die Pike habe ich übrigens heute eingeschickt. Weil sie halt nicht mehr hochfuhr nach dem Traveln auf 130mm + der letzte Strich an der Markierung war oft nach Gebrauch nicht zu sehen. Der volle Federweg stand also nicht zur Verfügung.
> 
> ...



Hmm hast du wenig Luft in der Gabel? Meine fährt auch nur ohne Belastung wieder aus. Hatte anfangs mehr Druck drin, da kam sie schneller und auch beim Fahren wieder hoch. 
Von der Reba Soloair kenn ich es auch, dass bei sehr niedrigen Drücken, kann ja sein dass du das brauchst, sich auch der Federweg verkürzt. Die Gabel zieht sich quasi etwas zusammen. Bei der Dualair konnte man mit weniger Negativdruck noch entgegen wirken, bei Soloair leider nicht mehr. Also Rucksack mit Trinkblase auf und mehr Druck rein  
Im Ernst, ich hoffe das gibt sich nach dem Service. 
Grüße Jan


----------



## jokernthief (23. März 2015)

Ist es eigentlich möglich das HD auch in der Farbe des 9.0er Carbon Slide zu bekommen?
Mag immer gern Farbe an meinen Rädern... aber die Ausstattung des 9.0 HD ist einfach Bombe! 

Ne andere Frage? Hat jemand von euch schon mal sein 9.0 HD gewogen? Finde so wenig zum Gewicht, abgesehen von der Angabe für den kleinsten Rahmen auf der Homepage.


----------



## Clemensius (23. März 2015)

@ViperC4 Ich habe genau aus dem Grund die Gabel schon zwei mal eingeschickt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass das nicht sein kann. Die muss unten bleiben, wenn du die abgesenkt hast. Du hast sie auch deswegen eingeschickt? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es besser geworden ist.


----------



## ViperC4 (23. März 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> @ViperC4 Ich habe genau aus dem Grund die Gabel schon zwei mal eingeschickt, weil mir gesagt wurde, dass das nicht sein kann. Die muss unten bleiben, wenn du die abgesenkt hast. Du hast sie auch deswegen eingeschickt? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob es besser geworden ist.



Nein, da hast du mich falsch verstanden, meine bleibt unten, so wie das sein soll. Aber da ich recht wenig Druck drin habe fährt sie beim Fahren nicht wieder hoch, wenn ich den Knopf zurück drehe. Muss das Rad komplett entlasten, dann fährt sie wieder hoch. Bei mehr Druck ging das auch unter Belastung. Also alles in Ordnung bei meiner Gabel, macht nichts was sie nicht soll.

Grüße Jan


----------



## boarderking (24. März 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Nein, da hast du mich falsch verstanden, meine bleibt unten, so wie das sein soll. Aber da ich recht wenig Druck drin habe fährt sie beim Fahren nicht wieder hoch, wenn ich den Knopf zurück drehe. Muss das Rad komplett entlasten, dann fährt sie wieder hoch. Bei mehr Druck ging das auch unter Belastung. Also alles in Ordnung bei meiner Gabel, macht nichts was sie nicht soll.
> 
> Grüße Jan


 
Das kann bei vernünftiger Druckeinstellung auch nicht anderst funktionieren, wo sollte der Druck herkommen damit die Gabel unter Last "hochkommt"?


----------



## ViperC4 (24. März 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Das kann bei vernünftiger Druckeinstellung auch nicht anderst funktionieren, wo sollte der Druck herkommen damit die Gabel unter Last "hochkommt"?



Ein wahres Wort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. März 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich möglich das HD auch in der Farbe des 9.0er Carbon Slide zu bekommen?
> Mag immer gern Farbe an meinen Rädern... aber die Ausstattung des 9.0 HD ist einfach Bombe!
> 
> Ne andere Frage? Hat jemand von euch schon mal sein 9.0 HD gewogen? Finde so wenig zum Gewicht, abgesehen von der Angabe für den kleinsten Rahmen auf der Homepage.



Hi,

Farben + Ausstattungen sind fix und können leider nicht getauscht bzw. von uns geändert werden. Wäre nicht nur logistisch eine Herausforderung - auch preislich würde sich dies negativ auf die Bikes auswirken.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (24. März 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage? Hat jemand von euch schon mal sein 9.0 HD gewogen? Finde so wenig zum Gewicht, abgesehen von der Angabe für den kleinsten Rahmen auf der Homepage.



Mein Slide HD in Größe 20" hat Original etwas über 14 kg gewogen (14,080 kg). Liege nach dem Umbau, vor allem durch den neuen Radsatz, bei 13,6 kg. Jeweils ohne Pedale gewogen.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## bullswildrush (24. März 2015)

was für ein Radsatz hast du verbaut? Bzw schon alles dran verändert


----------



## Oldman (Ger) (24. März 2015)

Ich habe den EX1501 von DT Swiss genommen und zusätzlich Lenker, Vorbau und Schläuche getauscht. Ein paar Titan und Aluschrauben haben das ganze noch ergänzt.


----------



## loocs (25. März 2015)

Hi,
das habe ich mir auch erst gedacht das es logisch ist bei so wenig druck (60psi) kommt die Gabel halt nach dem traveln nicht mehr hoch.
Habe dann bei bikediscount angerufen. Ein Mitarbeiter mit dem ich mich gut verstehe fährt auch das bike und er hat es an seinem Slide 9.0 HD mit 60psi in der Gabel ausprobiert. Bei ihm kam Sie wieder hoch.

Wie ist das bei Euch? Mit wie viel psi fahrt ihr die Federgabel? Kommt die dann, nach dem traveln, noch hoch in unbelasteten oder gar belasteten Zustand??

Würde mich sehr Interessieren.
Ich fahre meine Gabel mit 60psi bei knapp 70kg Fahrergewicht. Die Gabel kommt von alleine OHNE BELASTUNG nicht mehr hoch wenn ich mit dem Druck unter 90psi gehe.


----------



## bullswildrush (25. März 2015)

Ich fahr meine Gabel mit ca 75psi bei 90 kg meine kommt auch erst wieder hoch wenn ich sie entlaste bzw das Vorderrad kurz Hoch hebe, ist ja während der Fahrt einfach und schnell gemacht, von da her stört es mich überhaupt nicht und hab mir auch noch nie Gedanken drüber gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (1. April 2015)

Nachdem was man so liest, ist es also notwendig ein frisch ausgepacktes Bike komplett durch zu checken, richtig?

Gibt es schon Threads die das behandeln? Also mit allem was man dazu braucht, was man wo lösen muss, wo Fett rein muss etc.... Wenn nicht, wäre jemand so freundlich mir das mal aufzuschlüsseln? 

Für mich ist das alles neues Terrain (also Bike-Schrauben, Fully etc) und ich möchte für einen Kauf bestens vorbereitet sein!


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Nachdem was man so liest, ist es also notwendig ein frisch ausgepacktes Bike komplett durch zu checken, richtig?
> 
> Gibt es schon Threads die das behandeln? Also mit allem was man dazu braucht, was man wo lösen muss, wo Fett rein muss etc.... Wenn nicht, wäre jemand so freundlich mir das mal aufzuschlüsseln?
> 
> Für mich ist das alles neues Terrain (also Bike-Schrauben, Fully etc) und ich möchte für einen Kauf bestens vorbereitet sein!


Nein das ist es nicht , unser Bikes werden im selben STD wie die meisten Bikes die noch in Deutschland Montiert werden Gebaut . Also kommen so zu uns wie z. B. ein Cube zum Händler kommt, danach werden die Bikes bei uns Fahrfertig gemacht
und zum Kunden geschickt . Und da gebe ich zu werden wohl weniger Versäumnisse Aufgedeckt als bei einen sehr guten Händler. Aber in unseren Forum ist es auch üblich sehr kritisch mit der eigenen Marke umzugehen deswegen darf man das
als Einsteiger auch nicht überbewerten.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## jokernthief (1. April 2015)

Danke für die rasche Antwort @BODOPROBST ! Ich wollte das gar nicht bei Radon heraus stellen. Mir ist klar, dass mir das auch bei einem Händler vor Ort passieren kann. Die Schrauben nochmal zu checken ist auch eher weniger schwierig. Ich meinte eher, dass man immer wieder liest (nicht nur hier, sondern auch in Threads anderer Hersteller), dass die Lager herstellerseitig zu mau geschmiert sind, oder die Steuersätze etc... Sowas würde ich gern im Vorfeld abstellen, wenn möglich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (1. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Danke für die rasche Antwort @BODOPROBST ! Ich wollte das gar nicht bei Radon heraus stellen. Mir ist klar, dass mir das auch bei einem Händler vor Ort passieren kann. Die Schrauben nochmal zu checken ist auch eher weniger schwierig. Ich meinte eher, dass man immer wieder liest (nicht nur hier, sondern auch in Threads anderer Hersteller), dass die Lager herstellerseitig zu mau geschmiert sind, oder die Steuersätze etc... Sowas würde ich gern im Vorfeld abstellen, wenn möglich.


Kannst du gerne machen und kann auch sinnvoll sein. Ein Kugellager hat normaler weise eine Fettfüllung von 30% bei unseren
geringen Bewegungswinkeln währe aber 70% besser in der Serie bekommen wir das nicht hin da unsere Rahmen in China montiert werden. Aber für die Nachrüstung Arbeiten wir dran das Edelstahl und Hybridlager mit der 70% Fettfüllung angeboten
werden. Genau so wissen wir das ein lösen der Kettenstreben Lagerschraube rechts sehr ärgerlich ist und versuchen das auf
jeden fall zu verhindern was uns immer noch nicht 100% gelingt beste Lösung währe ein links Gewinde an der Kettenstrebe
und am Hebel rechts aber Schraubensicherung hält es auch sich im Griff. Gruß Bodo


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (1. April 2015)

Ich habe mein Bike bei meinem lokalen Trek Dealer durchchecken lassen. Es war nicht verkehrt:
- Laufräder waren zentriert
- Schrauben korrekt angezogen
Aber:
- Schaltung und KeFü mussten richtig eingestellt werden
- Steuersatz war trocken oder nicht gefettet, wurde entsprechend nachgeholt.


----------



## jokernthief (3. April 2015)

So, die obligatorische Newbie-Frage muss selbstredend auch noch sein:

Bei 1,90 m und 90 cm SL tendiere ich zur Zeit zu 20" für's 9.0 HD. Denkt ihr das passt, oder wäre ich bei 22" besser aufgehoben? Da ich eher was verspieltes haben möchte, denke ich 20" wäre 22" vorzuziehen. Aber zu klein soll's natürlich nicht sein!


----------



## bullswildrush (3. April 2015)

Ich denke 20 sollte passen wenn du es eher verspielt magst... Ich habe auch ein 20" bin aber nur 184 groß und ne 85 sl... Hab aber den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren getauscht da solltest du mit dem 65 er Vorbau dann locker zurechtkommen


----------



## Clemensius (3. April 2015)

Was hast du für einen Vorbau genommen? Hast du noch die originale Lenkerlänge?


----------



## bullswildrush (3. April 2015)

Hab den 65 einfach gegen einen 50 er getauscht und den Lenker auf beiden Seiten um ca 15mm gekürzt.


----------



## jokernthief (5. April 2015)

So Bestellung ist raus... jetzt heißt es warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drusus (13. April 2015)

moin....
nach meiner 4.(!) Ausfahrt hat das hintere Rad Spiel in der Nabe hat...Prima, denn nach nem Verbremser möchte auch das Vorderrad zentriert werden....Mavicsch...
Ansonsten liebe ich das Radel...


----------



## ViperC4 (13. April 2015)

So ein ganz bisschen Spiel hat mein Hinterrad auch schon bekommen... Musst halt die Nabe wieder zuschrauben. Ist mir bei den Mavics auch schon ein paar mal passiert.

Und ganz komisch: Die Kette hat es jetzt schon zwei mal geschafft aus der Kettenführung zu springen. Fragt mich nicht wie das ging. Rein hab ich sie jedenfalls nur bekommen, indem ich die Führung aufgeschraubt habe. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## boarderking (13. April 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> So ein ganz bisschen Spiel hat mein Hinterrad auch schon bekommen... Musst halt die Nabe wieder zuschrauben. Ist mir bei den Mavics auch schon ein paar mal passiert.
> 
> Und ganz komisch: Die Kette hat es jetzt schon zwei mal geschafft aus der Kettenführung zu springen. Fragt mich nicht wie das ging. Rein hab ich sie jedenfalls nur bekommen, indem ich die Führung aufgeschraubt habe.
> 
> Gruß Jan


 
Mal die Kettenlänge kontrolliert, falls zu lang zu wenig Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk. Dann könnte es passieren. Ansonsten die Rolle der Kettenführung ausrichten.


----------



## ViperC4 (13. April 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Mal die Kettenlänge kontrolliert, falls zu lang zu wenig Spannung auf dem Schaltwerk. Dann könnte es passieren. Ansonsten die Rolle der Kettenführung ausrichten.


Werd ich mir ansehen, Danke!


----------



## drusus (13. April 2015)

bei mir hat das Schaltwerk an Spannung verloren...muss ich mal nachstellen...

mich nervt die Mavic-Qualität...hatte mal nen Crossride-LRS, ebenso Müll...
ich mein, warum wird bei dem Fahrwek n LRS mit 24 Speichen verbaut...so ein Unsinn


----------



## kassel (13. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Nachdem was man so liest, ist es also notwendig ein frisch ausgepacktes Bike komplett durch zu checken, richtig?
> 
> Gibt es schon Threads die das behandeln? Also mit allem was man dazu braucht, was man wo lösen muss, wo Fett rein muss etc.... Wenn nicht, wäre jemand so freundlich mir das mal aufzuschlüsseln?
> 
> Für mich ist das alles neues Terrain (also Bike-Schrauben, Fully etc) und ich möchte für einen Kauf bestens vorbereitet sein!


Hi,

man sollte das neue Fahrrad sich schon genauer anschauen! In meinem Fall, ein Slide 150 9.0 habe ich direkt nach dem auspacken eine fehlerhafte schweissnaht endekt. Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen an der stelle! Mir wurde ein 30€ Gutschein angeboten 
Werde es umtauschen lassen. Sonst habe ich keine Mängel gesehen, da auch nicht komplett ausgepackt. Freue mich aber auf die neue Lieferung.


----------



## mowade (14. April 2015)

Servus!

bin neu hier im forum und auch im begriff auf das 9.0 hd umzusteigen. komme aus den schönen tiroler alpen, wo sich das bike sicher pudelwohl fühlen wird ;-) ich habe aber noch ein wenig bedenken bezüglich der richtigen größe und auf grund der großen distanz zum megastore wird es deshalb leider nix mit einer probefahrt.

bei 187 habe ich eine sl von 93 und stehe daher zwischen 20'' und 22''. die größentabelle auf bike-discount sagt eher 20; die telefonische beratung im megastore auch. die erkenntnis nach eingehender forums-recherche ist, dass die jungs mit den (ähnlichen) carbon-kisten eher zu 22'' tendieren würden und die sattelstütze kann ja auch nicht unbegrenzt ausgezogen werden...

 wie sind eure erfahrungen bzw. abmessungen? vielleicht kann auch [email protected] ein kurzes Feedback abgeben?

vielen dank im voraus für euren Input!!


----------



## Clemensius (14. April 2015)

Hi Mowade,

ist ne ganz klare Kiste. Nimm den 20" Rahmen. Meine Sattelstütze schaut ab der Klemmung vielleicht nur 5 cm raus. Zumal von Raceface der längste Atlas-Vorbau verbaut ist. Ich hab ihn mittlerweile getauscht, weil zu lang. Kurz zu mir: 184cm sl 87cm. Auch ist ein 800mm langer Lenker verbaut.


----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Hi Mowade,
> 
> ist ne ganz klare Kiste. Nimm den 20" Rahmen. Meine Sattelstütze schaut ab der Klemmung vielleicht nur 5 cm raus. Zumal von Raceface der längste Atlas-Vorbau verbaut ist. Ich hab ihn mittlerweile getauscht, weil zu lang. Kurz zu mir: 184cm sl 87cm. Auch ist ein 800mm langer Lenker verbaut.


Ha, und ich wundere mich dass der mit 760mm angegebene Lenker so breit wirkt.. Das erklärt das natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (14. April 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Ha, und ich wundere mich dass der mit 760mm angegebene Lenker so breit wirkt.. Das erklärt das natürlich


Bei allen Slide und Swoop mit 35mm Lenkern sind Turbine Lenker 760mm oder Atlas Lenker 800mm verbaut. Gruß Bodo


----------



## jokernthief (14. April 2015)

kassel schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man sollte das neue Fahrrad sich schon genauer anschauen! In meinem Fall, ein Slide 150 9.0 habe ich direkt nach dem auspacken eine fehlerhafte schweissnaht endekt. Ist eigentlich nicht zu übersehen an der stelle! Mir wurde ein 30€ Gutschein angeboten
> Werde es umtauschen lassen. Sonst habe ich keine Mängel gesehen, da auch nicht komplett ausgepackt. Freue mich aber auf die neue Lieferung.



Ich kriege mein HD morgen. Boar, ich hoffe da ist nix an Mängeln dran. Ich dreh jetzt schon vor Spannung durch... ^^


----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Ich kriege mein HD morgen. Boar, ich hoffe da ist nix an Mängeln dran. Ich dreh jetzt schon vor Spannung durch... ^^


Dann freu dich schonmal, gibt nichts auszusetzen an dem Rad. Meins hat jetzt schon die 1000km geknackt, das will irgendwie immer raus in den Wald. Schlimmer als jeder Hund.


----------



## jokernthief (14. April 2015)

Hab morgen extra Urlaub genommen... 
Auspacken, aufbauen, einstellen, probefahren. Junge junge, kribbelts in meinen Fingern! :3

Wie messt ihr eigentlich alles eure km? Habt ihr n kleinen Radcomputer dran? Hab bisher immer nur Endomondo mitlaufen lassen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob man sich da die Gesamt-km anzeigen lassen kann. Und Rad-abhängig geht das ja auch ned...


----------



## Nukem49 (14. April 2015)

Bei Strava kannste verschiedene Räder anlegen.


----------



## ViperC4 (14. April 2015)

Ja hab so nen Sigma Funktacho BC1609 STS. Der Unterscheidet geschickterweise auch ziwschen Rennrad und MTB und speichert die als Rad 1 und Rad 2. Gibt da dann ein Erweiterungskit fürs zweite Rad. Und dann lass ich natürlich noch Strava mitlaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (15. April 2015)

Et is da!!! 
Jetzt muss ich nur noch auf Hermes warten, die mir den Rest bringen... ^^


----------



## Clemensius (15. April 2015)

Ich habe ein großes Problem: aufgrund eines Defekts habe ich seit 8 Wochen keine Pike mehr. 

Kurz zum Defekt: Absenkfunktion hält die Gabel nicht unten, sondern lässt sie langsam durchrutschen und sie federt auf die 160mm wieder aus. Im Forum konnte mir keiner helfen. Also einschicken und Service bei Rock Shox.

Das erstmal eingeschickt in der letzten Februar Woche. Zurückbekommen und getestet am 14./15. März. Defekt immer noch vorhanden, am 16. März wieder eingeschickt mit genauster Fehlerbeschreibung in 2 -facher Ausführung, sind ja schließlich in Deutschland.

Ankunft der Gabel bei H&S am 23.März, dank Hermes-Super-schnell-express-Versand. Was ich nicht wusste und erst heute erfahren habe, wurde die Gabel erst am 30.März weitergeleitet!! 

In den letzten Wochen habe ich mehrmals angerufen und vertröstet worden: man hätte gerade viel zu tun und es gebe haufen Garantiefälle usw... , als ob es mich nach insgesamt 8 Wochen ohne Federgabel interessieren würde!! 

Ich habe das Gefühl gegen eine Wand zu laufen! Das Gefühl nicht ernst genommen zu werden ist zum kotzen! 

Zugegeben, heute hat mal einer gesagt, er würde mal bei Rock Shox anrufen und nachfragen, was denn los sei, aber ich vertraue darauf einfach nicht! Ich wurde die letzten zwei Wochen immer nur hingehalten und auf die nächste Woche vertröstet. Doch heute presst man mir sehr freundlich, dass es noch 10 Tage gehen könnte und dass das normal sei!!! Gehts noch?!

Ich habe mir ein Radonbike gekauft, weil ich sehr gute Rückmeldungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis bekommen habe, aber entweder hatten die noch nie nen Garantiefall oder haben ihr Bike so günstig gekauft, dass der Service scheiß egal ist.

Bitte Radon- Bikes nehmt dazu Stellung, denn so langsam brennt bei mir ne Sicherung durch. Dass ich von Rock Shox auf Grund ihres beschissenen Kundenserviceverständnis sowas nicht erwarten kann ist mir klar, aber von euch?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. April 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Ich habe ein großes Problem: aufgrund eines Defekts habe ich seit 8 Wochen keine Pike mehr.
> 
> Kurz zum Defekt: Absenkfunktion hält die Gabel nicht unten, sondern lässt sie langsam durchrutschen und sie federt auf die 160mm wieder aus. Im Forum konnte mir keiner helfen. Also einschicken und Service bei Rock Shox.
> 
> ...



Hi Clemenius,

vorab: selbstverständlich ist es mehr als ärgerlich, wenn man so lange auf eine Reklamation warten muss - vor allem bei dem Wetter. Allerdings kommen wir hier auch schon direkt zum Problem, mit welchem auch wir kämpfen müssen. Die Bikesaison ist derzeit in vollem Gange; sprich Verkaufs- und damit (leider) auch Reklamationszahlen hoch. Als Radhersteller verbauen wir nicht nur Komponenten anderer Marken, wir müssen diese im Garantiefall (sofern kein Ersatz auf Lager) auch über deren Servicestelle reklamieren und abwickeln. Das es nun bei Deinem Anliegen seitens Rock Shox zu langen Wartezeiten kommt, ist ärgerlich - allerdings sind uns hier größtenteils die Hände gebunden, da wir diesen Prozess nicht steuern oder beschleunigen können. Bitte schicke uns doch per PN noch einmal Deine Ticketnummer. Da ich von hier aus kein Einblick ins System habe, würde ich Deine Anfrage einem Kollegen weiterleiten und mich dann bei Dir noch einmal per PN melden, ok? Mehr kann ich Dir derzeit leider nicht anbieten bzw. versprechen.

Gruß aus Bonn, Andi


----------



## Clemensius (15. April 2015)

Mittlerweile hat sich das Problem erledigt. Ein Kollege hat sich gerade per Telefon bei mir gemeldet und schickt die Gabel, sobald er sie hat per DHL-Express an mich raus. Entschuldigt meinen kleinen Ausraster. Hoffen wir, dass jetzt alles in Ordnung ist. Nochmal einschicken, wäre jetzt ja wohl der Super-GAU.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. April 2015)

Ok, dann hoffen wir auf ein baldiges und vor allem positives Ende. Auf eine gute Bikesaison 2015 ohne weitere Defekte!

Gruß, Andi


----------



## jokernthief (15. April 2015)

Erstes Ründchen gedreht. Hammerteil!!! Muss mich an vieles erstmal gewöhnen, nach dem Umstieg vom XC Hardtail. Aber es fetzt schon derbst!

Danke, Radon! 

(P.S. schmeißt die Extra-Bestellungen doch einfach mit in die Bike Kartons rein... Da war noch sauviel Platz! Bike war heute halb 9 morgens da. Dann hab ich bis um 17 Uhr auf Hermes gewartet zwecks Pedalen und Dämpferpumpe. ^^)


----------



## fabian0989 (17. April 2015)

Abend zusammen,
wollte mal nachfragen wie sich bei euch die Guide RS so schlägt?


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (18. April 2015)

Die bremst wie sie soll. Sie ist angenehm zu dosieren. Bremspower ist sehr gut. Im Vergleich zu meiner Magura Marta, die ich vorher hatte am Remedy, ist sie aber in keinem Punkt besser. Sie ist halt schwerer, also die Guide RS. Was die 4 Kolben für Vorteile bringen soll? Ein weiterer Vorteil der Marta war, dass ich mir über ein Wechseln der Bremsflüssigkeit nie Gedanken machen musste, Mineralöl halt. Vielleicht wird es dann doch irgendwann einmal die Magura MT7.


----------



## bullswildrush (18. April 2015)

Aber wenn die Mt 7 dann in gelb...


----------



## ViperC4 (18. April 2015)

Gibt auch noch die MT5, die fahre ich am 9.0 HD. Passt gut zusammen und die Einzelbeläge der MT7 sind ja auch kompatibel (hab ich auch verbaut). Bremsleistung und Dosierbarkeit über alle Zweifel erhaben. Das gelb der MT7 Raceline beisst sich glaube ich sehr mit dem gelb vom Slide...

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (19. April 2015)

Für alle die eine kleinere Bergübersetzung suchen: Habe gerade ein 22er Kettenblatt montiert. Läuft gut, schaltet sauber. Habe nichts am Umwerfer verstellen müssen. Kette hängt bei 22-11 auch gerade noch nicht durch, vielleicht nehme ich noch eine Kettenglied raus, aber eigentlich fahre ich diese Kombination nicht. Kosten: 9 Euro Truvativ Kettenblatt 

Grüße Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (24. April 2015)

Kommt es euch auch so vor das wenn man die Gabel abgesenkt hat, das es sich viel schwerer treten lässt?


----------



## jokernthief (24. April 2015)

Hm nö... Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Tatsächlich merk ich die Absenkung nicht sehr bewusst, muss ich zugeben. Wobei sie in Steilstücken sicherlich unterstützend wirkt.


----------



## ViperC4 (24. April 2015)

Im Flachen sitz ich dann halt schlechter. Vielleicht ist es das was du merkst.


----------



## bullswildrush (25. April 2015)

Ich nehm die Absenkung ja auch nur an sehr Steilen Stücken, wo das vorderrad anfängt zu steigen, nach der Absenkung ist das steigende Vorderrad nicht mehr das Problem, allerdings kommt es mir wirklich vor als würde sich die Geometrie so ändern das es sich schwerer treten lässt,


----------



## ViperC4 (25. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach nur verdammt steil


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (25. April 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Kommt es euch auch so vor das wenn man die Gabel abgesenkt hat, das es sich viel schwerer treten lässt?


Ich glaub es liegt daran, das du abgesenkt mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad hast. Meist hat man vorn weniger Druck, einen dickeren Reifen und oder eine weniger gut rollende Gummimischung. Wenn dann vorn mehr Gewicht anliegt rollt es nicht mehr so gut. So zumindest mein Eindruck


----------



## boarderking (25. April 2015)

ich finde die Absenkung gerade auch in der Ebene sinnvoll, da der Windwiderstand geringer ist und man so besser Tempo machen kann.
Den Berg hoch ist die Geometrie m:E. auch besser. Ich wollte nicht drauf verzichten!


----------



## bullswildrush (25. April 2015)

Ich hab vorne und specialized Reifen drauf, sie Rollen um einiges besser als die Schwalbe, also wird es daran sicher nicht liegen, auch der Druck ist relativ hoch mit 1,7 / 2 bar... Naja am 1.mai sind mit ner Gruppe 60km und 1800 hm geplant dann muss ich mal sehen oh ich mich vllt doch nur täusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (26. April 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Absenkung ja auch nur an sehr Steilen Stücken, wo das vorderrad anfängt zu steigen, nach der Absenkung ist das steigende Vorderrad nicht mehr das Problem, allerdings kommt es mir wirklich vor als würde sich die Geometrie so ändern das es sich schwerer treten lässt,


Das Gefühl hab ich seid 10 Jahren und hab noch keine eindeutige Erklärung gefunden . Übrigens werden wir 16 ein teil unser
Bikes ohne Absenkung anbieten. Gabeln sind bis zu 200 Gr. leichter und einfacher Einzustellen. Gruß Bodo


----------



## besi (1. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich seid 10 Jahren und hab noch keine eindeutige Erklärung gefunden . Übrigens werden wir 16 ein teil unser
> Bikes ohne Absenkung anbieten. Gabeln sind bis zu 200 Gr. leichter und einfacher Einzustellen. Gruß Bodo




Bin ich richtig in der Annahme, dass der Rahmen vom Slide 150 9 der gleiche ist wie beim 150 8.??

Dann ist ja das Fahrverhalten und die gute Geo genau identisch. Klar das Gewicht beim 8 ist minimal leichter. Und weniger Gewicht könnte auch nicht schaden. Was meint ihr dazu.

Wesshalb ist das Slide 150 9.0 XM schwerer?


----------



## ViperC4 (1. Mai 2015)

Ist es nicht.

Slide 150 8.0: 13,65 kg
Slide 150 9.0: 13,50 kg
Slide 150 9.0XM: 13,35 kg
Slide 150 9.0HD: 13,70 kg
Slide 150 10.0: 13,35 kg


----------



## malben (1. Mai 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht.
> 
> Slide 150 8.0: 13,65 kg
> Slide 150 9.0: 13,50 kg
> ...


Mit Bezug auf die KLEINSTE Rahmengrösse, oder?


----------



## ViperC4 (1. Mai 2015)

malben schrieb:


> Mit Bezug auf die KLEINSTE Rahmengrösse, oder?


Ja!


----------



## besi (1. Mai 2015)

Wie ist denn die Verkaufserfahrung. Bis wann sollte ich mir das Bike bestellen (Für mich käme nur das (8) in Frage. 
Wann gibt es Erfahrungsgemäß keine mehr. Gibt es die Bikes bis in Sommer mit evtl. Rabatt bevor die 2016 Modelle kommen.
Oder sollte ich bald bestellen da es keine mehr gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (1. Mai 2015)

Ich denke dass die Preis/Leistungs Modelle (wie das Slide 150 8.0) in den gängigen Größen (M und L) sehr bald ausverkauft sein werden. Das 10.0 ist ja schon weg. Oft gab es zum Ende der Saison gute Schnäppchen, aber mit der aktuellen Euro/Dollar/Yen-Problematik wird das wohl eng werden dieses Jahr, und ungeschickterweise hat Radon auch einige Testsiege geholt . Ich hab meins sicherheitshalber schon im Januar bestellt, aber das musst du selbst wissen. Vermutlich werden wenn, dann nur die Modelle 9.0 und 9.0 XM reduziert werden. Wenns dir finanziell nicht zu sehr weh tut würde ich es jetzt bestellen, aber wie gesagt deine Entscheidung!

Gruß Jan


----------



## besi (1. Mai 2015)

Wenn das Modell 9.0 auf 2000€ reduziert wird wäre ich auch zufrieden. 

Ist der Mehrpreis zum 9.0 von einem Preis von 500 Euro es wert. Wie ist die Gabel vom 8.0 er Modell??


----------



## ViperC4 (1. Mai 2015)

Die Revelation des 8er ist gut und reicht meiner Meinung für die meisten Situationen mehr als aus. Beim 9er zahlst halt den Fox-Aufpreis. Einen deutlichen Unterschied gibts erst ab dem 9.0HD. Müsste ich zwischen 8.0 und 9.0 wählen, würde ich das 8.0 nehmen.

Gruß Jan


----------



## besi (1. Mai 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Die Revelation des 8er ist gut und reicht meiner Meinung für die meisten Situationen mehr als aus. Beim 9er zahlst halt den Fox-Aufpreis. Einen deutlichen Unterschied gibts erst ab dem 9.0HD. Müsste ich zwischen 8.0 und 9.0 wählen, würde ich das 8.0 nehmen.
> 
> Gruß Jan




Danke hab gerade das 8.0 bestellt mit 18 Zoll. Bei der Bestellung war schon der erste Lieferrückstand (Gelb) aber ohne Angabe der Lieferzeit zu sehen. Na ja mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Saabway (1. Mai 2015)

Gute Entscheidung, wenn man zu lange rumeiert kriegt man gar nichts. Sie zu daß DHL freight eine Telefonnummer hat unter der sie dich immer erreichen können, sonst steht das Ding solange in Koblenz bis sie mit Dir einen Liefertermin machen können. Das hat mir die Wartezeit um einige Tage verlängert.


----------



## Harzberti (1. Mai 2015)

Glück Auf in die Runde,

bin nun auch glücklicher 9.0 HD - Rider. Da ich den Hirsch nicht nur zum Berg runter bügeln nehmen werde (obwohl er dort am meisten Laune macht), suche ich für anspruchsvolle Touren

a.) einen Getränkeflaschenhalter mit Flasche, der in die Geo passt und
b.) eine Werkzeugtasche, die sich gut transportieren lässt (Position bevorzugt am Sattel)

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp? 

Danke für jede Idee.

harzberti


----------



## Ma4ik (2. Mai 2015)

Besi ich hätte noch ein bisschen gewartet, ein paar Wochen, du hättest dann ganz sicher dein Bike für ein paar Hundert Euro weniger bekommen, nun ist es zu spät, freude wirst du so oder so haben mit dem Bike, nur dann hättest noch was gespart


----------



## boarderking (2. Mai 2015)

Harzberti schrieb:


> a.) einen Getränkeflaschenhalter mit Flasche, der in die Geo passt und
> b.) eine Werkzeugtasche, die sich gut transportieren lässt (Position bevorzugt am Sattel)
> 
> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp?
> ...



Guter Tipp (auch fablich passend ):
http://www.evocsports.com/de/bike/protector-backpacks/fr-trail-blackline





Werkzeug und Getränke passen gut rein


----------



## Harzberti (2. Mai 2015)

SUB-optimal.

Logisch könnte ich alles im Rucksack verstauen (mach ich auch momentan.) aber toll ist das nicht.
Jemand 'ne bessere Idee?


----------



## besi (3. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Besi ich hätte noch ein bisschen gewartet, ein paar Wochen, du hättest dann ganz sicher dein Bike für ein paar Hundert Euro weniger bekommen, nun ist es zu spät, freude wirst du so oder so haben mit dem Bike, nur dann hättest noch was gespart



Ja das ist so ne sache. Könnte aber auch schon vorher ausverkauft sein und ich bekomme das Rad nicht mehr wie ich es will.
Ist halt wie im Casino. Wenn auf Rot gesetzt wird und es kommt schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (3. Mai 2015)

@besi könnte ja, aber mir wäre es das Risiko Wert, denn die 2016 Radon werden natürlich nicht schlechter werden ;-) von Jahr zu Jahr wurden die Bikes besser auch im Bezug auf die Komponenten. Das 8.0 Radon was du bestellt hast, wird ganz sicher nicht ausverkauft sein bis das 2016 Model kommt, das ist nicht so gefragt wie z.B. Carbon Slide o.ä. . Warts es ab 300 - 400 wird es im Sale nachlass geben und das schon Zeitnah.


----------



## Nezzar (3. Mai 2015)

Gegenargument: Wer früher kauft, ballert eher durch den Wald


----------



## boarderking (3. Mai 2015)

hat im Übrigen lang schon nichts mehr mit dem schönen 9HD zu tun, und somit mit diesem *Thread*.

Macht doch bitte einen Glaskugel-laber Thread auf........


----------



## besi (3. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> @besi könnte ja, aber mir wäre es das Risiko Wert, denn die 2016 Radon werden natürlich nicht schlechter werden.



Für 2016 sind aber schon Preissteigerungen angekündigt. 

Aber das mit dem Ausverkauf der Modelle und der Rabatt auf die Eurobike ist evtl. nichts für meine Nerven. Kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus ob das dann wirklich noch zu haben ist. Ein anders Modell ist mir zu teuer. Meine Preisgrenze ist bei 2.000 Euro. Es gibt halt immer einen Kompromiss. Mehr für das Bike bezahlen, davür weniger schwer. Wobei das fast schon meine Vorstellung am Gewicht überschreitet aber alles andere gefällt mir an dem Rad gut.


----------



## Clemensius (4. Mai 2015)

@besi, boarderking hat recht. Geht doch bitte ins Slide Forum. Da können solche allgemeinen Themen besser und eher geklärt werden. Hier gehts ums HD. Das bisher noch keinen Testbericht bekommen hat.


----------



## jokernthief (4. Mai 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> @besi, boarderking hat recht. Geht doch bitte ins Slide Forum. Da können solche allgemeinen Themen besser und eher geklärt werden. Hier gehts ums HD. Das bisher noch keinen Testbericht bekommen hat.


Genau. Das ist meiner Meinung nach ein Unding! Das Bike fährt sich so Sahne mit dem Fahrwerk... die ganze Komponentenabstimmung ist einfach geil! 

Mal ne Frage an andere HD-Biker: Habt ihr euren ATLAS gekürzt? Um wieviel?


----------



## BODOPROBST (4. Mai 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> @besi, boarderking hat recht. Geht doch bitte ins Slide Forum. Da können solche allgemeinen Themen besser und eher geklärt werden. Hier gehts ums HD. Das bisher noch keinen Testbericht bekommen hat.


Zu den Tema Testbericht hätte gern ein HD im Test gehabt aber keiner den ich es angeboten habe wollte es machen und jetzt
ist es fast Ausverkauft.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

Nein, hab ihn auf 800 belassen. Fährt sich überragend gut damit.


----------



## MacMephisto (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch seit zwei Wochen das 9.0 HD und bin einfach nur begeistert. Vorne werde ich noch eine 200er Scheibe nachrüsten, aber ansonsten habe ich bis auf den Sattel keine "Beschwerden".
Der Lenker ist mit 80 cm genau richtig für mich, ich fahre das Rad in 22".
Es macht einfach nur Laune!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemensius (4. Mai 2015)

Vorbau gekürzt, 200 er Scheibe. Alles super. Nur den HD fahre ich nur noch hinten. Das mit den Testberichten ist echt bitter. Aber egal. Umrüsten auf Debonair? Was sagt ihr dazu? Hats jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## besi (4. Mai 2015)

MacMephisto schrieb:


> Ich habe auch seit zwei Wochen das 9.0 HD und bin einfach nur begeistert.



Kurze Frage noch. Ist die Geometrie bei allen Slide 150 gleich. Oder hat das HD eine spezielle Geometrie bekommen


----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

Clemensius schrieb:


> Vorbau gekürzt, 200 er Scheibe. Alles super. Nur den HD fahre ich nur noch hinten. Das mit den Testberichten ist echt bitter. Aber egal. Umrüsten auf Debonair? Was sagt ihr dazu? Hats jemand ausprobiert?


Wozu? Ist dir der normale Monarch+ zu progressiv? Ich finde er passt gut zum Hinterbau. Mit dem Debonair müsstest du über den Druck eine steilere Federkennlinie einstellen um nicht durch zu schlagen. Dazwischen gibt es auch noch den Monarch+ High Volume.
Es geht bei Monarch+, Monarch+ HV und Monarch+ DebonAir nur um die Größe der Luftkammer. Da ist keiner besser oder schlechter. Er muss nur zum Rad passen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## boarderking (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habe den Lenker um jeweils 1,25 cm (erste Markierung) gekürzt.
Fühlt sich gerade bergauf besser an für mich (Rahmen 18 zoll- KG 177 bei 84 Schritt).
Wobei ich im Technischen Steilen Terrain jetzt auch mal dachte ich könnte noch weiter außen greifen......


----------



## help (4. Mai 2015)

besi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch. Ist die Geometrie bei allen Slide 150 gleich. Oder hat das HD eine spezielle Geometrie bekommen


Ist der gleiche Rahmen. Durch die längere Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel etwas flacher, etc.
Der Vorbau ist auch etwas kürzer gewählt...


----------



## Harzberti (4. Mai 2015)

*Und 'ne Getränkepulle und Werkzeugtasche nimmt niemand mit?*
Das Bike schreit doch förmlich nach einen Alpencross!! *Komm Bodo - zeig uns mal wie Du das lösen würdest* 
Oder alle anderen HD-Fahrer wie habt ihr das gelöst? Camelback find ich auch nur sub-optimal.
Hat jemand 'ne passende Flaschenhalterung?

Glück Auf
Harzberti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemensius (4. Mai 2015)

Hab eine. Benutze aber zusätzlich ein Camelbag


----------



## Harzberti (4. Mai 2015)

Zeig doch mal ...


----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

Harzberti schrieb:


> *Und 'ne Getränkepulle und Werkzeugtasche nimmt niemand mit?*
> Das Bike schreit doch förmlich nach einen Alpencross!! *Komm Bodo - zeig uns mal wie Du das lösen würdest*
> Oder alle anderen HD-Fahrer wie habt ihr das gelöst? Camelback find ich auch nur sub-optimal.
> Hat jemand 'ne passende Flaschenhalterung?
> ...


Klar hab ich ne Flaschenhalterung dran. So ein 3-Euro-Aluding von BBB. Passen sogar 1l-Flaschen rein. Werkzeug ist immer im Rucksack.


----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

Ist jetzt auch keine Raketenwissenschaft.


----------



## jodi_bakerson (4. Mai 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Für alle die eine kleinere Bergübersetzung suchen: Habe gerade ein 22er Kettenblatt montiert. Läuft gut, schaltet sauber. Habe nichts am Umwerfer verstellen müssen. Kette hängt bei 22-11 auch gerade noch nicht durch, vielleicht nehme ich noch eine Kettenglied raus, aber eigentlich fahre ich diese Kombination nicht. Kosten: 9 Euro Truvativ Kettenblatt
> 
> Grüße Jan



Kannst du bitte mal den Link zu dem Kettenblatt posten?
Wie ists nun wenn du vorne von 22 auf 38 schaltest? Passt der Übersetzungssprung noch einigermaßen?

Grüße


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Mai 2015)

Satteltasche von topeak hab ich montiert, und sie so eingestellt das es auch nicht stört wenn die reverb ganz unten ist. Passt alles rein, Schlauch flicken CO2 Pumpe und und und


----------



## besi (4. Mai 2015)

Noch eine Frage an Euch HD fahrer.

Wie kommt Ihr mit dem Gewicht von 14,5 kg klar (13,7 kg + 500 gr Pedale bei 16 Zoll)
Besonders würde mich das interessieren wenn ihr Touren mit dem Rad fahrt. Ist das eher kaum merkbar oder geht es recht zäh von fleck.


----------



## jodi_bakerson (4. Mai 2015)

Bin am vergangenen Samstag eine Tour mit 900hm gefahren (2x250hm und 1x350hm Anstieg). Ich hatte dabei keine Probleme mit dem Gewicht. Selbst in steileren Stücken habe ich die Gabel nicht abgesenkt. Lediglich Gabel und Dämpfer habe ich "hart" gestellt. 
Mein Fazit nach bisher 300km und 5000hm ist, dass die Geometrie des Bikes auch für bergauf Fahrten top geeignet ist. 
Richtig super wirds aber dann den Berg runter ^^.


----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

jodi_bakerson schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte mal den Link zu dem Kettenblatt posten?
> Wie ists nun wenn du vorne von 22 auf 38 schaltest? Passt der Übersetzungssprung noch einigermaßen?
> 
> Grüße


Das hier wars glaube ich:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/truvativ-kettenblatt-mtb-22t-3x10-64mm-schwarz-417838

Der Sprung passt immer noch sind so drei bis vier Gänge die ich hinten als Ausgleich schalte.



besi schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an Euch HD fahrer.
> 
> Wie kommt Ihr mit dem Gewicht von 14,5 kg klar (13,7 kg + 500 gr Pedale bei 16 Zoll)
> Besonders würde mich das interessieren wenn ihr Touren mit dem Rad fahrt. Ist das eher kaum merkbar oder geht es recht zäh von fleck.



Dadurch, dass die Sitzposition sehr zentral ist, fährt es sich prima bergauf. Ich nutze die Absenkung allerdings regelmäßig, habe die Gabel aber immer noch weich und den Dämpfer im mittleren Modus.


----------



## jokernthief (4. Mai 2015)

besi schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an Euch HD fahrer.
> 
> Wie kommt Ihr mit dem Gewicht von 14,5 kg klar (13,7 kg + 500 gr Pedale bei 16 Zoll)
> Besonders würde mich das interessieren wenn ihr Touren mit dem Rad fahrt. Ist das eher kaum merkbar oder geht es recht zäh von fleck.


Ich hab letzten Samstag auch meine erste längere Tour gedreht (52km mit 1300 hm). Bike war die nie das Problem, nur ich selbst! 
Also bei einigermaßen steilen Anstiegen senk ich die Gabel auch immer ab. Das funktioniert sehr gut und bei steilen Stücken merkt man ansonsten deutlich, wie das VR hoch will... mit Absenkung kein Problem.

Ansonsten muss ich das Gewicht echt mal loben. Das Ding soll schwerer als mein, HT sein, fährt sich dank genialer Geo allerdings für mich gefühlt angenehmer den Berg hoch (runter ist keine Frage) - achso ich fahr's in 20" -> es fühlt sich nicht an wie 14,5 kg. 
Leider ging die Kofferwage letzten Samstag im entscheidenden Moment aus... ^^ Hätte mich auch mal interessiert. Insbesondere mit den DMR Vaults dran. 

Nochmal zum Lenker: ist das echt n 800er verbaut? Auf der Radon-Homepage steht was von 760mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (4. Mai 2015)

Ja 800. Hab auch schon zwei Laternen angeeckt .
Aber gut ausgegangen


----------



## jokernthief (4. Mai 2015)

ViperC4 schrieb:


> Ja 800. Hab auch schon zwei Laternen angeeckt .
> Aber gut ausgegangen


Ja man kennt es... 
Bei mir waren es schon mehrere Bäume... da musst dann immer die Schulter als Airbag herhalten!


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Mai 2015)

Also bergauf gibt sich das bike keine blöde, bin Freitag 85 km und 1800 hm gefahren, und komme teilweise besser den Berg rauf als meine Kollegen mit ihren cc fullys, und runter naja muss ich nicht viel sagen


----------



## Harzberti (4. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub' der breite Lenker ist dem hessischen Wegerecht (2m Regel) geschuldet.
Wo du mit der Stange durch passt - darfst du auch fahren. Werde wohl an jeder Seite ein paar cm opfern.

Gewicht? Sehe ich auch kein Problem. Wenn es *mir* zu schwer wird, nehme *ich* etwas ab.

Das das Teil keiner testen wollte ist mir ein Rätsel. Hat es doch das Zeug zum Bestseller!

Nur für Bayern Fans -> *unfahrbar! *(Duck und weg)


----------



## besi (4. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Also bergauf gibt sich das bike keine blöde, bin Freitag 85 km und 1800 hm gefahren, und komme teilweise besser den Berg rauf als meine Kollegen mit ihren cc fullys, und runter naja muss ich nicht viel sagen



ittleren Modus.[/QUOTE]

Und wie schaut es auf der Ebene aus läuft die kiste da auch leicht voran


----------



## bullswildrush (4. Mai 2015)

Auf der Ebenen ist es auch kein Problem, und wenn dann hab ich leichte Nachteile von der Übersetzung her, weil die größeren Gänge fehlen, 22/36 aber ich sag mir "es kommt auch wieder ein Berg wo es rauf und runter geht und da hab ich sie wieder


----------



## Clemensius (4. Mai 2015)

Gelbe Schaltzüge schauen noch ganz schön aus.


----------



## Harzberti (5. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu den Tema Testbericht hätte gern ein HD im Test gehabt aber keiner den ich es angeboten habe wollte es machen und jetzt
> ist es fast Ausverkauft.   Gruß Bodo



Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Viele Mountainbiker und die meisten Fachzeitschriften sind auf der suche nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau. Und ich finde das HD kommt da schon sehr nahe dran. Habe jetzt einige Touren damit gemacht und stelle fest,
egal in welchem Terrain, das Bike macht überall Laune. Würde (und werde sicherlich irgendwann) sehr gern damit nochmal über die Alpen radeln. Hier dürfte es alle Asse ausspielen. Gabelabsenkung, Federung, Bremsen, hydraulische Sattelstütze. Ich finde es optimal abgestimmt.
Ein ganz tolles Bike!!

Der Berg ruft ...


----------



## BODOPROBST (5. Mai 2015)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Viele Mountainbiker und die meisten Fachzeitschriften sind auf der suche nach der Eierlegendenwollmilchsau. Und ich finde das HD kommt da schon sehr nahe dran. Habe jetzt einige Touren damit gemacht und stelle fest,
> egal in welchem Terrain, das Bike macht überall Laune. Würde (und werde sicherlich irgendwann) sehr gern damit nochmal über die Alpen radeln. Hier dürfte es alle Asse ausspielen. Gabelabsenkung, Federung, Bremsen, hydraulische Sattelstütze. Ich finde es optimal abgestimmt.
> Ein ganz tolles Bike!!
> 
> Der Berg ruft ...


Danke Berti aber ev. sehen das Andere auch so und wollen nicht dagegen in einen Test. Das führt dazu das es sehr schwer ist Bikes wie das HD oder XO1 und Swoop Expert in Tests zu bekommen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (5. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> wollen nicht dagegen in einen Test




ich bin vom HD auch mehr als überzeugt! Aber ist das tatsächlich so, dass die Firmen da mitspracherecht haben wer noch im Test ist??


----------



## ViperC4 (5. Mai 2015)

Wer viele teure Werbung schaltet hat doch einen gewissen Einfluss  Und es ist ja nicht so, dass die Magazine die Räder im Handel kaufen und dann testen. Die kommen freundlicherweise von den Herstellern. Kann schon verstehen dass die teuren Marken nicht gegen ein deutlich günstigeres Rad verlieren wollen. Wer kauft die denn dann noch?


----------



## besi (6. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> ich bin vom HD auch mehr als überzeugt!



Mal ne Frage.

Warum sind alle so begeistert vom HD. 

Es gibt doch noch das
Slide 27,5 8
Slide 27,5 9
Slide 27,5 XM
Slide 27,5 10

Bei diesen Modellen ist doch der Rahmen gleich aber nur die Parts sind anderst. Was mir speziell auffällt ist nur der 1 cm mehr an Federweg vorne.

Wenn das HD nicht mehr da ist wechsle ich auf eines der anderen Modelle


----------



## ViperC4 (6. Mai 2015)

Naja es gibt schon mehr Unterschiede als nur 1cm mehr Federweg...

- RS Pike, eine der besten Endurogabeln derzeit mit eben 160mm Federweg statt 150mm und 35mm Standrohre statt 32 (Slide 8.0) oder 34 (die anderen Alu-Slides)
- RS Monarch Plus Dämpfer, der deutlich potenter ist als der normale Monarch oder ein normaler Fox Float
- breiterer Lenker (800mm statt 760mm) für mehr Sicherheit in der Abfahrt
- kürzerer Vorbau für ebenfalls mehr Sicherheit
- Bashguard und Kettenführung
- 2-fach X0-Schaltung mit Carbonkurbel statt 3-fach XT bei 8.0 und 9.0 oder 2-fach XT bei 9.0XM und 10.0
- Sram Guide RS 4-Kolbenbremse statt 2-Kolben XT bei den anderen

Damit ist das HD eher ein Slide 160 mit Alu-Rahmen und spielt in der Abfahrt ganz vorne mit. 

Grüße Jan


----------



## jokernthief (6. Mai 2015)

Hinzu kommt für mich, dass alle anderen Bikes eher Shimano und Fox lastig ausgestattet sind. Ich wusste vorher dass ich SRAM und RockShox fahren will. Vorliebe halt. Insofern könnte von den anderen eines weniger sein, aber das HD ist sehr gut platziert und sucht Preis/Leistungs-technisch seines gleichen.

Für mich stand bei der Preiskategorie noch das XM und 10.0er zur Debatte... vllt. das kleine Carbon-Slide, aber bei dem was man so aus dem Carbon-Forum liest, bin ich ganz froh mich fürs HD entschieden zu haben. Mittlerweile soll's ja abgestellt sein, aber ich wäre vermutlich genau in die problematische Charge gefallen! ^^


----------



## bullswildrush (6. Mai 2015)

Vor ein paar Wochen hat doch jemand in Forum geschrieben das er leichtes Spiel der Nabe am Hinterrad festgestellt hat... Nun kann man das lagerspiel einstellen bei den crossroc Felgen , weis das zufällig jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokernthief (7. Mai 2015)

Auch ich habe malnnoch etwas Gewichtsoptimierung durchgeführt...


----------



## Harzberti (7. Mai 2015)

Das nenn' ich mal 'n geraden schnitt!
Gab's Verwundete?


----------



## jokernthief (7. Mai 2015)

Na ich musste doch mal die kleine Baumarkt Eisensäge ausprobieren! 

Am Ende kommen ja eh Griffe drüber... ^^


----------



## drusus (7. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen hat doch jemand in Forum geschrieben das er leichtes Spiel der Nabe am Hinterrad festgestellt hat... Nun kann man das lagerspiel einstellen bei den crossroc Felgen , weis das zufällig jemand?



Würde mich auch interessieren...allerdings sind es ja Industrielager....


----------



## boarderking (8. Mai 2015)

kann man wohl nichts einstellen


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Mai 2015)

Gut dann werden neue Lager bestellt, und sie selber Wechsel, weil ich kann es mir nicht leisten wochenlang ohne Laufrad da zu stehen


----------



## drusus (8. Mai 2015)

Die LR sind vollkommen unpassend mit ihren 24 Speichen....Und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es nicht die Lager sind, sondern deren Sitze.
Schau mir das nochmal an und werde dann HS damit beschäftigen


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Mai 2015)

Am liebsten wäre mir ja der mavic crossmaxx enduro Laufradsatz... Wenn der nicht so teuer wäre...


----------



## boarderking (8. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir ja der mavic crossmaxx enduro Laufradsatz


 Fablich natürlich sehr..... aber für den Preis würde ich andere nehmen (breitere)


----------



## Aalex (8. Mai 2015)

1501 spline ex kann halt alles besser als der mavic.

leichter, breiter, steifer und der vermutlich bessere freilauf. 

nur halt leider nicht in kirmesfarbe zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (8. Mai 2015)

Was Heist besseren Freilauf? Etwa lauter? Das kann ich ja gar nicht leiden


----------



## Nezzar (8. Mai 2015)

Spart die Klingel!


----------



## jodi_bakerson (8. Mai 2015)

Hab mir jetz ein 22er kettenblatt montiert nun funzt meine Schaltung nicht mehr richtig.
Wenn ich vom 22er auf das 38er will dann schafft es der Umwerfer  nicht. Ich muss den Hebel bis Anschlag durchdrücken damit der Schaltvorgang klappt. Drauf bleibt die Kette dann aber. Hab schon versucht den Umwerfer neu zu justieren. Das hat auch einigermaßen geklappt. Nur mit der Zugspannung bin ich nicht klar gekommen. Finde da keinen Anhaltswert im Netz wie stramm der Zug gespannt sein sollte.
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben?


----------



## bullswildrush (8. Mai 2015)

Spannung immer Stück für Stück erhöhen bis der schaltvorgang klappt. Da gibt es keinen spezielle Angaben


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Mai 2015)

Versuch mal den umwerfen nach herstellernleitung einzustellen, als würdest du ihn komplett neu installieren, also Zug ganz ab und dann neu starten, klappt in der Regel... wobei 22 38 schon ein heftiger Sprung ist... ich glaub bei mir ist es 22 36 und das war auch problematisch... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## jodi_bakerson (8. Mai 2015)

Erst mal Danke.
Puh, mein Sorge ist, dass wenn ich den Zug löse ich danach vll. neben der alten Verschraubstelle wieder Anschrauben muss und er somit geschwächt ist und bald reißt. Hab nämlich grad keinen mehr da. 
@ViperC4 
Du hast doch auch 22-38 wie war bei dir die Schaltungseinstellung nach dem Umbau. Wie ist deine Schaltperformance? Kannst du klein/klein und groß/groß noch fahren?


----------



## ViperC4 (8. Mai 2015)

jodi_bakerson schrieb:


> Erst mal Danke.
> Puh, mein Sorge ist, dass wenn ich den Zug löse ich danach vll. neben der alten Verschraubstelle wieder Anschrauben muss und er somit geschwächt ist und bald reißt. Hab nämlich grad keinen mehr da.
> @ViperC4
> Du hast doch auch 22-38 wie war bei dir die Schaltungseinstellung nach dem Umbau. Wie ist deine Schaltperformance? Kannst du klein/klein und groß/groß noch fahren?


Hi! Ich musste nichts am Umwerfer ändern, hat direkt gut geschaltet. Klein, klein und groß, groß gehen auch beide, wobei sich an groß, groß ja nichts geändert hat.


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Mai 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen ob lose Speichen ein Grund sein können das es beim pedalieren knackt? Bei mir knackt was und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es vom Hinterrad kommt..


----------



## zichl (10. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob lose Speichen ein Grund sein können das es beim pedalieren knackt? Bei mir knackt was und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es vom Hinterrad kommt..


Oft knackt es einfach dort wo sich die Speichen an der Kreuzung berühren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ViperC4 (10. Mai 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen ob lose Speichen ein Grund sein können das es beim pedalieren knackt? Bei mir knackt was und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es vom Hinterrad kommt..


Das müsste dann unter Last schlimmer werden. Kontrollier mal die Spannung durch Anschnippen und auf den Ton hören. Darfst dich aber nicht von berührenden Speichen täuschen lassen, wenns komisch klingt 

Vielleicht ist aber auch einfach die Schaltung unsauber eingestellt.


----------



## bullswildrush (10. Mai 2015)

Schaltung arbeitet sauber, ich hab auch Spiel im Rad wo man ein leichtes knacken hört, unter lässt könnte es das auch sein, hab erst mal neue Lager bestellt. Werd die einbauen und alle peichen überprüfen, wenn das Spiel und das knacken nicht weg geht werd ich neue Laufräder kaufen...


----------



## jodi_bakerson (15. Mai 2015)

Mein HD knackt auch unter Last. Habe schon die Pedale zerlegt und neu gefettet und alle Hinterbauschrauben nachgezogen. Bisher nicht wegzubekommen.


----------



## bullswildrush (15. Mai 2015)

Bei mit kommt es vom Hinterrad


----------



## jodi_bakerson (17. Mai 2015)

Habe mal andere Pedale veruscht --->Geräusche wurden weniger. Jedoch habe ich dann das Hinterrad ausgebaut und festgestellt, dass die Kassette sich radial bewegen lässt. Vermutlich auch defekte Lager im Laufrad oder ein defekter Freilauf?


----------



## bullswildrush (19. Mai 2015)

Also an alle die Probleme mit dem lagerspiel am Hinterrad haben, man kann dieses Spiel einstellen, man muss die Plaste Kappe auf der Bremse Seite abmachen, da hinter befindet sich ein seegering - ein konische Scheibe und eine drahtklammer... Wenn man diese Klammer vorsichtig mit nem Schraubendreher und Hämmerchen nach unten klopft ( so das sich mehr Spannung zwischen der konischen Scheibe und der Klammer aufbaut) verbringt sich das Spiel und die Wälle lässt sich schwerer drehen. Ich hab jetzt kein spürbares Spiel mehr, allerdings komm ich noch nicht zur probefahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (23. Mai 2015)

Kleine optische Verschönerung für mein slide, die neuen Schuhe kamen heute


----------



## boarderking (23. Mai 2015)

Krasse Sache! 
Wie war der Erfolg mit dem Einstellen der crossroc?


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Mai 2015)

Eher mäßig, der lagerspiel ist weg, aber ein leichtes knacken kommt immer noch vom Hinterrad...


----------



## Aalex (23. Mai 2015)

optisch sicher ganz witzig aber warum man sich fuer den preis solche raeder ins rad steckt wird sich mir nie erschliessen

aber meine haltung zu mavic laufraedern ist auch recht vernichtend

19mm innenmaulweite, da musste ich gerade etwas schmunzeln


----------



## bullswildrush (23. Mai 2015)

Warum nicht? Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Aalex (23. Mai 2015)

die teile sind nicht sonderlich breit, 19mm. alle anderen laufradhersteller tendieren zu breiten felgen. dafuer dass sie schmal sind wiegen die auch noch zuviel.

gut nun koennte man sagen die halten besonders gut, aber das tun sie auch nicht. zerhobelte freiläufe sieht man recht häufig.

aluminium ist das allerletze material was ich fuer speichen nehmen wuerde. dann sinds auch noch zu wenige speichen und die kosten ein vermoegen und wenn sie dir in den alpen um die ohren fliegen guckst du auch noch sau doof aus der wäsche.

zum beispiel: mein 29er enduro laufradsatz mit einer 30mm breiten carbonfelge dt swiss 240s/tune king hat 850 gekostet und wiegt 1448 mit 32 handelsueblichen speichen die ich an jeder milchkanne kriege und ist dank der carbonfelge wohl auch steifer.

wenn system lrs dann eher den 1501 spline ex. die koennen alles besser


----------



## bullswildrush (24. Mai 2015)

Gut schon möglich aber das was ich fahre sollten sie schon standhalten, mir ging es mehr um die Optik und die maulweite war mir schon immer egal, bzw noch nie eine breite gefahren bin, ging immer mit schmalen warum jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr.


----------



## Davedr (24. Mai 2015)

Bä, finde das ganze gelb nicht schön, wieso wird so ein Bike so verschaldelt? 
ADAC Bike, das fällt einem ein. Man kauft doch keine Felge wegen der Optik....
Hätte rein technisch nie zu dem LRS von mavic gegriffen. Wie es Aalex sagt, ganz klar den 1501 spline. 
Oder ist das was du hast ein SHOW Bike und steht nur? Oder wird es als Sportgerät genutzt?


----------



## bullswildrush (24. Mai 2015)

Nur gut das es verschiedene Geschmäcker und Meinungen gibt....


----------



## boarderking (24. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie war der Umgangston hier auch schon mal netter!
Geschmack ist bekanntlich individuell.
Mir gefällts- und wer behauptet der Crossmax wäre ein schlechter LRS hat m.E. auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung....ganz zu schweigen durch den durch jahrelange Erfahrung errungenen Kultfaktor dieses LRS.
Wie wärs mal mit Suchfunktion nach Problemen mit dem hochgelobten 1501?
UST ist durchaus auch ein interesanter Ansatz.

So und jetzt seit wieder nett zueinander und im Sinne des Forums konstruktiv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ma4ik (25. Mai 2015)

Man sollte keine Märchen erzählen  fakt ist das der dtswiss 1501 spline ex. viel besser ist als der verbaute mavic lrs. Sollten die lieber mal die Fan Brille abziehen und neutral bewerten, aber nun gut, nicht jeder ist zu sich selber ehrlich. Oft werden Teile eher wegen Style-Faktor, schönheit gekauft, wäre der lrs in grün hätte bullswildrush ihn nicht gekauft, es passt ja nicht zum Eisdielen Bike.


----------



## jokernthief (25. Mai 2015)

Dafür dass die Schuhe scheiße sein sollen, sieht man sie aber recht oft bei Rennen...


----------



## zichl (25. Mai 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Dafür dass die Schuhe scheiße sein sollen, sieht man sie aber recht oft bei Rennen...


Die sind halt alle net so anspruchsvoll.


----------



## boarderking (25. Mai 2015)

OK der 1501 ist viel besser......
Jetzt ist aber gut oder. Ich denke diese Diskussion ist eher subjektiv gefärbt


----------



## jokernthief (26. Mai 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Die sind halt alle net so anspruchsvoll.


Was Haltbarkeit angeht geb ich dir da absolut recht... Muss halt das Rennen halten, mehr nicht. ^^


----------



## zichl (26. Mai 2015)

jokernthief schrieb:


> Was Haltbarkeit angeht geb ich dir da absolut recht... Muss halt das Rennen halten, mehr nicht. ^^


Das war sarkastisch.


----------



## Aalex (26. Mai 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> Irgendwie war der Umgangston hier auch schon mal netter!
> Geschmack ist bekanntlich individuell.
> Mir gefällts- und wer behauptet der Crossmax wäre ein schlechter LRS hat m.E. auch nicht wirklich viel Ahnung....ganz zu schweigen durch den durch jahrelange Erfahrung errungenen Kultfaktor dieses LRS.
> Wie wärs mal mit Suchfunktion nach Problemen mit dem hochgelobten 1501?
> ...



eher andersrum. wer behauptet die laufräder seien besonders gut, oder hätten irgendein sonstiges alleinstellungsmerkmal, hat leider keine ahnung.

den kultfaktor den du ansprichst haben die dinger dank vieler toller bunter bildchen in den bike mags und dem tollen marketing und das bezahlen die mit eurer kohle. Von der Technik hat sich an diesen Rädern nix geändert, seit Jahren nicht. Gleiches Thema bei Fox.

von der qualität sinds bestensfalls mittelklasse laufräder. Gerade in dem Preis Segment ist jeder handgespeichte Lrs den Mavics überlegen.

Sehen an der Eisdiele nur nich so gut aus wie die jahrmarkt teile aus frankreich.

und wer einmal breite felgen gefahren is will nix anderes mehr. is wie breite lenker am fully. man fragt sich wie man jahrelang mit so einem schwachsinn fahren konnte.


----------



## boarderking (26. Mai 2015)

Lieber Alex,

es freut mich dass hier jemand richtig Ahnung hat!
Und wenn du mal nen Tipp für ne gute Eisdiele in Freiburg brauchst darfts du mir gerne ne PM schreiben.
Aber jetzt lass den Menschen ihren Spass solange sie dir nicht mit ihren schmalen Lenkern mit gelben Felgen über den Fuß rollen...


----------



## Aalex (27. Mai 2015)

gerne doch ;-) 

aber fahr ruhig den Mavic Krams weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (27. Mai 2015)

Hatte von euch schonmal jemand das Problem, das nach dem Tausch der Bremsscheibe die Befestigungsschrauben nicht mehr in den Gewinden der Nabe fassen?


----------



## hometrails (27. Mai 2015)

HumbdiDumbdi schrieb:


> Hatte von euch schonmal jemand das Problem, das nach dem Tausch der Bremsscheibe die Befestigungsschrauben nicht mehr in den Gewinden der Nabe fassen?


Naja. Nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## HumbdiDumbdi (27. Mai 2015)

6Nm mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel sollte wohl passen. Und die wurden nicht ansatzweise erreicht.


----------



## mtbnuub (1. Juni 2015)




----------



## jokernthief (2. Juni 2015)

Oh doch... Gern auch hier hin. Bin auch neugierig!


----------



## drusus (6. Juni 2015)

Kontrolliert mal die Schrauben eurer Bremssättel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbnuub (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## 22042015 (7. Juni 2015)

mtbnuub schrieb:


> ich bin etwas genervt.  dass vom versender vergessen wurde, den kabelbinder zur fixierung des schaltzuges an der kettenstrebe direkt am antrieb bzw in unmittelbarer nähe der kette zu installieren,  kann wohl in der Hochsaison vorkommen. allerdings ratscht die kette so ungehindert auf dem zug rum. und dass die e*thirteen TRS+ Dual Chain Guide so montiert wurde, das sie kontakt zum kettenübersprungschutz (nubsel am blatt) hat und deshalb quietscht, vielleicht auch.
> die bremshebel wurden übrigens so ausgeliefert,  dass sich der "drehnubsel" derart festgesetzt hat, dass die bremshebelweiteneinstellung nicht zu bedienen ist. dazu gibts schon von jmd anderes n thread. ich habe heute mit einer zange rumhantiert, damit s bedienbar wird.
> 
> seit heute komme ich vom kleinen blatt nicht mehr aufs große,  wenn hinten die 2 größten ritzel laufen. wenn doch, hüpft mir die kette vom grossen blatt. sie flippt auch vom großen blatt, wenn ich rückwärts pedaliere um die pedale in stellung zu bringen. und das nach 100km fahrleistung gesamt.
> ...



Es scheint sich die Kette gesetzt zu haben. Dreh am Schaltwerk an der Einstellschraube 2 Umdrehung und befestige den fehlenden Kabelbinder. Gibt es an jeder Tankstelle, wenn man nett nachfragt.


----------



## punki69 (7. Juni 2015)

....außerdem längen sich die schaltzüge nach einigen kilometern,einfach nachstellen!!!!


----------



## jokernthief (8. Juni 2015)

Wenn man keine Ahnung oder Lust hat, kann man auch bei Radon nach Servicepartner in der Nähe suchen und das von dem machen lassen. 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/service/service-partner/


----------



## mtbnuub (8. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Längen war wohl die Ursache (wusste ich nicht) und der Tipp mit der Feinjustierung genau richtig und hilfreich. Danke dafür.


----------



## Harzberti (10. Juni 2015)

Mein Senf:

Fahre jetzt seid sieben Wochen dieses fantastische Bike. Bis jetzt ausschließlich in meinem Heimatrevier, dem Harz. Obergeil find ich das sich das gute Stück ganz hervorragend Bergaufwärts pedalieren lässt. Die absenkbare Sattelstütze ist ein Traum (wie konnt' ich bislang ohne Leben??). Die ebenfalls absenkbare Federgabel ist 'ne Wucht. Voll ausgefahren sehr "schluckfreudig".

Ihr merkt ich bin immer noch voll auf begeistert.

Es ist mir auch tatsächlich gelungen eine gute Werkzeugtasche (Box) zu finden, die am Sattel befestigt das absenken nicht blockiert (Giant).
Nun habe ich auch zu mindest einen Flaschenhalter gefunden der die Flasche seitlich aufnimmt. Was noch fehlt ist eine passende Flasche, die *nicht!! *am Dämpfer scheuert (Rahmengröße M). Diese muss im Durchmesser etwas kleiner sein als "normal". Ich hoffe ich find da noch was. Für mich muss so ein Bike diese Sachen (Werkzeugbox und Flaschenhalter) am Rad tragen weil: Eine Panne möcht'  ich schnell beheben und auf der Bergwärts orientierten Feierabendrunde möchte ich gern einen schluck aus der Pulle nehmen. Auch dann wenn ich ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin.

Meine Talfahrten auf Schotterwegen treiben mir momentan leider noch Angstschweiß ins Gesicht. Die Hans Dampf Reifen haben auf Schotter einen so beschissenen Gripp, dass ich befürchte in einer zu schnellen Kurve raus geschmissen zu werden. Hoffentlich habe ich die Dinger bald runter geritten. Welche Reifen würde wohl Bodo Probst an diesem Bike fahren?

Mit dem neuen Bike erlebe ich zur Zeit "alte Pfade" jedenfalls ganz neu. Persönlich: Der Wechsel von XC auf AM+ hat mein Hobby neu gepuscht!

Glück Auf!

Harzberti


----------



## punki69 (10. Juni 2015)

....also.ich find die hans dampf auf schotter super,war damit auch schon im harz 2013....


----------



## besi (10. Juni 2015)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Es ist mir auch tatsächlich gelungen eine gute Werkzeugtasche (Box) zu finden, die am Sattel befestigt das absenken nicht blockiert (Giant).
> Nun habe ich auch zu mindest einen Flaschenhalter gefunden der die Flasche seitlich aufnimmt. Was noch fehlt ist eine passende Flasche, die *nicht!! *am Dämpfer scheuert (Rahmengröße M). Diese muss im Durchmesser etwas kleiner sein als "normal". Ich hoffe ich find da noch was. Für mich muss so ein Bike diese Sachen (Werkzeugbox und Flaschenhalter) am Rad tragen weil: Eine Panne möcht'  ich schnell beheben und auf der Bergwärts orientierten Feierabendrunde möchte ich gern einen schluck aus der Pulle nehmen. Auch dann wenn ich ohne Rucksack unterwegs bin.
> Harzberti



Dann aber eine Werkzeugtasche die man schnell wegmachen kann. Sonst steigt das Rad auf die 16 kg marke


----------



## Harzberti (10. Juni 2015)

punki69 schrieb:


> ....also.ich find die hans dampf auf schotter super,war damit auch schon im harz 2013....



Ich hatte den Hans Dampf zuvor auch auf meinem Canyon XC (26Zoll) --> Null Problemo! Bin damit über 50 Km/h teilweise die Schottenpisten runter.

Auf dem Slide macht der 27,5er mir echt Sorgen. Ich werde mal mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren. Schnelle Kurven hab' ich echt schiss!!


----------



## mtbnuub (10. Juni 2015)

Vorne die Mary wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (10. Juni 2015)

mtbnuub schrieb:


> Vorne die Mary wäre eine Alternative.


Wenn es die halt nur gäbe in trailstar und 650B.


----------



## EddyAC (10. Juni 2015)

Mary gibts in TS 650 B !


----------



## zichl (11. Juni 2015)

EddyAC schrieb:


> Mary gibts in TS 650 B !


Und wo ist sie derzeit zu bekommen? Ich finde leider nichts...


----------



## boarderking (11. Juni 2015)

hallo , ist denn an dem HD ein 200 x 51 oder ein 200 x 57 er Dämpfer verbaut?


----------



## EddyAC (11. Juni 2015)

zichl schrieb:


> Und wo ist sie derzeit zu bekommen? Ich finde leider nichts...


Dachte bei uns in Aachen ;-), bei bike components.Aber ist schon wieder nicht lieferbar, hab ich gerade gesehen. Musste meinen reklamieren wegen zu viel Seitenschlag, habe aber einen neuen bekommen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juni 2015)

boarderking schrieb:


> hallo , ist denn an dem HD ein 200 x 51 oder ein 200 x 57 er Dämpfer verbaut?


Alle 150er fahren mit 200/57 . Gruß Bodo


----------



## BODOPROBST (12. Juni 2015)

Harzberti schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Hans Dampf zuvor auch auf meinem Canyon XC (26Zoll) --> Null Problemo! Bin damit über 50 Km/h teilweise die Schottenpisten runter.
> 
> Auf dem Slide macht der 27,5er mir echt Sorgen. Ich werde mal mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren. Schnelle Kurven hab' ich echt schiss!!


Sehe das mit den H D nicht so allerdings hat der Magic super Fahreigenschaften ( M M 60-584 SnakeSkin TS) bestellen.Nur vorn Fahrbar hinten geht nichts mehr Voran. Was auch Erstaunlich gut geht ist der neue Nobby in TS.
Wer ihn auf Lager hat kann ich nicht Sagen.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## Holky (14. Juni 2015)

Grüezi und hoi zäme

Ich quälte mich wochlang mit immer neuen Liefertermin des Canyon Strive AL 6.0 rum und habe dann die Notbremse gezogen - bestellt KW13 mit Liefertermin KW15, verzögert auf KW18, dann auf KW21 und zuletzt noch auf KW26. Möchte biken und nicht warten! Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu finden ist ein müssiges Unterfangen. Zumal jeder für sich bezogen dies anders definiert. Am Fusse der Alpen ist das Einsatzspektrum riesen gross. Vom gemütlichen Kiesweg über Hügel und durch Wälder, den flowigen und technischen Trails bis zur ganztägigen Alpentour sowie dem rockigen Bikepark ist hier einfach alles vorhanden, was zum biken einlädt.

Im Strive Forum wurde mehrfach Radon Slide als interessante Alternative zum Canyon Strive erwähnt, was mich neugierig machte. Slide 27,5 oder Swoop 175? ... Slide 27,5 9.0 HD war's dann schlussendlich, da mir der nette Herr der Radon-Hotline die Vorteile des Slide basierend meiner Bedürfnisse erläuterte. Einzig bei der Grössenempfehlung machte er einen aus meiner Sicht leichten Fehler - zudem auch die Bike-Discount Website bei der Rahmengrössenbestimmung. Rahmengrösse 18" bei Körpergrösse 170cm und SL 80cm ist völlig OK aber .... bei der Testfahrt bei einem Schweizer Radon Service-Partner stellte sich heraus, dass die original verbaute 150er Sattelstütze weit weg von "geht gerade noch" ist. Auch jetzt noch verstehe ich nicht, warum Radon einen solch' langen Hub verbaut. Schade! Aus diesem Grund bestellte ich gleich noch eine 125er Sattelstütze dazu, um diese dann selber umzubauen - Connectmajig ist das Zauberwort, was mir der Radon-Support per E-Mail erläuterte.

Als ich das Bike bekam und für die erste Ausfahrt aufbereitete, musste ich dann entäuscht feststellen, dass das Slide 27,5 9.0 HD aber mit dem (ur)alten Modell von Rock Shox Reverb Stealth ohne Connectmajig-System ausgestattet ist - Modell vor 2013. Wie bitte? Alte Teile an einem überarbeiteten 2015er Modell? ... Eurotiefsparmassnahme? Aufgrund meiner mangelnden Schrauberkünste war somit der Gang zum kostenpflichtigen Mech unumgänglich, da ich durch den Verkauf der original verbauten Sattelstütze die für mich passende refinanzieren und nicht kaputt machen wollte. Wie mir Radon diesbezüglich entgegen kommt, ist noch Bestandteil meiner Reklamation - zumindest die Übernahme der Umbaukosten wurden telefonisch in Aussicht gestellt. Die 125er Sattelstütze ist auf dem Minimum und geht gerade noch. Eine 100er Sattelstütze wäre vielleicht doch am idealsten gewesen, um die Höhe absolut passend einstellen zu können. Jedenfalls passt die Rahmengrösse 18" sehr gut und der kleinere 16"-Rahmen wäre ganz sicher zu klein gewesen.

Die Rock Shox Pike macht - wie von anderen Bikern beschrieben - bei mir Gott sei Dank keine Probleme. Die Absenkung funktioniert tadellos und ist beim Bergauffahren ein willkommenes Feature. Dichtungsmilch rein und gut ist - Tubeless sofort aktiviert. Und an den nichtendenwollenden Lenker muss ich mich noch ein bisschen gewöhnen. Bei einer über 30 Minütigen alpinen Abfahrt auf einem groben Schotterweg, war ich im Vergleich zu meinen Kumpels doch sichtlich entspannter unterwegs, dank dem breiten Lenker und der damit kontrollierteren Fahrweise. Auch auf unserem Zürcher "Antennen-Trail" vom Üetliberg runter zum Stadtrand hat sich der Hobel sehr tapfer geschlagen und mächtig Spass gemacht. Ob ich wie von anderen Bikern empfohlen, die Vorderbremse auf eine 200er wechseln werde, weiss ich noch nicht. Das wird sich im Verlauf der Saison zeigen - im Wallis auf dem "Brazilian" oder auf dem "Runca Trail" in Flims. Da ich aber nicht gerade die sportivsten Beine habe, ist ein 22er Kettenblatt ein Must für mich. Jedoch verträgt sich 38/22 vom Schaltverhalten nicht wirklich, so dass ich gleich auf 36/22 umrüsten werde - soweit auch die Empfehlung meines Techniker des Vertrauens.

Nach den ersten zwei Wochen kann ich aber sagen, dass ich dem Canyon Strive AL 6.0 nicht wirklich nachtrauere und mit dem Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD (bis jetzt) sehr zufrieden bin. Wer sich entscheidungstechnisch zwischen den Fronten befindet, dem kann ich das Radon Slide 27,5 9.0 HD wärmstens empfehlen, ins Auge zu fassen.

Gute Fahrt und vor allem viel Spass!


----------



## jokernthief (15. Juni 2015)

Gutes Feedback! 
Den Lenker musste ich für mich kürzen... in deutschen Mittelgebirgen sind sonst immer wieder Bäume der Meinung dir mal ihren Standort näher zu zeigen und halten dich kurzhand einfach am Lenker fest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obiWanKenTobi (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 9.0 HF (2015). Hammer Teil! Was mir jetzt noch zu meinem Glück fehlt sind Pedale. Am besten flat pedals. 
Deshalb meine Frage: Kennt jemand (gute) Flat pedals in gelb die ungefähr den Gelb-Ton des 9.0 HD entsprechen? Ich denke das könnte ganz geil aussehen. Ansonsten gibt es halt Schwarze..


----------



## EddyAC (17. Juni 2015)

obiWanKenTobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin seit gestern auch stolzer Besitzer eines Slide 9.0 HF (2015). Hammer Teil! Was mir jetzt noch zu meinem Glück fehlt sind Pedale. Am besten flat pedals.
> Deshalb meine Frage: Kennt jemand (gute) Flat pedals in gelb die ungefähr den Gelb-Ton des 9.0 HD entsprechen? Ich denke das könnte ganz geil aussehen. Ansonsten gibt es halt Schwarze..


Vom gelb des HD abgesehen, gehen SAINTs ja immer zu ca. 40,00 ..... Top Produkt ;-)


----------



## jokernthief (18. Juni 2015)

Ich hab schwarzes Vaults mit blauen Pins und mein auf meinem Kettenstrebenschutz steht in grün Radon drauf... 
Aber das sehe ich während der Fahrt zum Glück alles nicht!


----------



## mtbnuub (18. Juni 2015)

LOL


----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2015)

Holky schrieb:


> Grüezi und hoi zäme
> 
> Ich quälte mich wochlang mit immer neuen Liefertermin des Canyon Strive AL 6.0 rum und habe dann die Notbremse gezogen - bestellt KW13 mit Liefertermin KW15, verzögert auf KW18, dann auf KW21 und zuletzt noch auf KW26. Möchte biken und nicht warten! Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau zu finden ist ein müssiges Unterfangen. Zumal jeder für sich bezogen dies anders definiert. Am Fusse der Alpen ist das Einsatzspektrum riesen gross. Vom gemütlichen Kiesweg über Hügel und durch Wälder, den flowigen und technischen Trails bis zur ganztägigen Alpentour sowie dem rockigen Bikepark ist hier einfach alles vorhanden, was zum biken einlädt.
> 
> ...



ich bin das 18 zöller mal gefahren und habn 79er schritt. kein problem mit der reverb?!


----------



## boarderking (20. Juni 2015)

also bei mir ist die Reverb auch praktisch am Anschlag beim 18 zoll HD. Schrittlänge 83,5 cm. Hab allerdings einen Sqlab Sattel montiert vorher hatte ich ca. 2 cm Spiel (bei 150 er Reverb). Ach so , mit Flat pedalen und 5-10 Schuhen. Somit denke ich sollten Käufer mit Schrittlänge unter 82 cm über eine kürzere Reverb oder Rahmenhöhe S nachdenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (20. Juni 2015)

Ich habe Schrittlänge 85 bei 182 Körpergröße, fahre 20" und die reverb hat gute 3 cm Luft bis zum Anschlag...


----------



## ViperC4 (17. Juli 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Absenkung ja auch nur an sehr Steilen Stücken, wo das vorderrad anfängt zu steigen, nach der Absenkung ist das steigende Vorderrad nicht mehr das Problem, allerdings kommt es mir wirklich vor als würde sich die Geometrie so ändern das es sich schwerer treten lässt,





BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Das Gefühl hab ich seid 10 Jahren und hab noch keine eindeutige Erklärung gefunden . Übrigens werden wir 16 ein teil unser
> Bikes ohne Absenkung anbieten. Gabeln sind bis zu 200 Gr. leichter und einfacher Einzustellen. Gruß Bodo




Der mtb-news Test des neuen Bionicon Bikes bringt die Lösung auf die Frage mit der Gabelabsenkung:

"Was ist da los? Das fragten wir auch Bionicon-Entwickler Stefan Sack. Seine Erklärung: Das beschriebene Gefühl kennt jeder, der schon mal eine verstellbare Gabel in der Ebene abgesenkt hat: Durch den veränderten Sitzwinkel sitzt man spürbar anders über dem Innenlager, bzw. den Antriebskontaktpunkten (Pedale). Wenn man kontinuierlich weiter tritt, bekommt man keinen Druck mehr auf die Pedale. Durch die drastische Veränderung der Sitzposition werden schlagartig anderen Muskelgruppen gefordert, die wir sonst nicht trainieren. Es bedarf daher erst einigen Fahrten mit betätigter Absenkung, bis sich der Körper an die “neue” Tretergonomie gewöhnt hat. Also merke: Die Bionicon-Funktion a) in Maßen genießen und b) nur dann voll nutzen, wenn es wirklich steil bergauf geht. Daher ist die stufenlose Verstellung und die gute Dosierbarkeit ein wahrer Segen."

Grüße Jan


----------



## bullswildrush (17. Juli 2015)

kann mir jemand sagen was für Maße der verbaute Steuersatz hat?


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Juli 2015)

Alle Slide 130+150 Swoop 175 und Skeen haben alle oben ZS44 und unten IS52 . 
Zu den Muskelgruppen der Mensch ist eine Erstaunliche Maschine alle 2° andere muskelgruppe ?
Gruß Bodo


----------



## bullswildrush (18. Juli 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info, 

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage, ich hatte vor kurzen mal den Hinterbau zerlegt und da ist mir aufgefallen das da teilweise ganz schön Spannung drauf war, ist das normal oder stimmt da was mit meinem Hinterbau nicht?


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (21. Juli 2015)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich fahre nun dieses bombastische Fahrrad seit drei Wochen und 250km. Ich bin total begeistert!!! Dies ist nach meinem 2009er Cube Hartail für mich wie der Umstieg von einem Golf 2 in einen 7er. So ein geiles Sofa!

Ich habe nur aufgrund meiner langen Beine eine sehr hohe Sattelüberhöhung und daher viel Druck auf dem Lenker. Mir fehlt dadurch etwas die Verspieltheit und ich merke den Druck in Form von Schmerzen in den Daumen.

Daher muss ich mich wohl um das Cockpit kümmern. Da ich auch lange Arme habe möchte ich auf alle Fälle weiterhin einen 800er Lenker haben. Gerne würde ich einen Lenker mit mehr Rise fahren. Der Spank Spike hat leider die falsche Klemmung. http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/spank-spike-800-race-lenker-xgt-31.8-schwarz-404861/wg_id-499

Ich bin bisher die Fahrräder immer von der Stange gefahren und bin daher auf eure Hilfe angewiesen. Habe mich zwar schon belesen, bin aber unsicher.

Ich will: aufgerichteter sitzen ohne das das Bike nervöser wird. 

Merci


----------



## jokernthief (21. Juli 2015)

Du willst aber mehr "Verspieltheit", schreibst du weiter oben. Heißt theoretisch weniger Laufruhe, heißt theoretisch mehr Nervosität. Je nachdem wie man das halt empfinden: nervös oder verspielt.


----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2015)

Überhöhung und Druck auf dem Lenker ist nachvollziehbar. Wenn man "verspielt" fährt, sitzt man aber doch nicht im Sattel...?



BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zu den Muskelgruppen der Mensch ist eine Erstaunliche Maschine alle 2° andere muskelgruppe ?


Die beziehen sich sicher auf die neue Gabel mit 60mm Absenkung.


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (21. Juli 2015)

Dann konkretisiere ich mein Anliegen:

Ich möchte nur den Lenker oder den Vorbau tauschen, da ich mir nicht genau das Ergebnis vorstellen kann. Ich möchte da drei Zentimeter höher kommen und aufgrund meiner langen Beine nicht unbedingt reach verlieren.


----------



## Saabway (21. Juli 2015)

Diese 3 cm entsprechen den Spacern, die beim 8.0 unter dem Vorbau liegen. Das geht ja nun nicht mehr, da Dein Gabelrohr kürzer ist...Man wird also einen Lenker suchen müßen der die 3 cm höher geht. Da könnte man sich mal z.B. bei Syntace umschauen (Vector), idealerweise Carbon um ein wenig abzuspecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrJohn (2. August 2015)

Hey Leute,
zum Thema Bergübersetzung.....hab ein 22/36 montiert und war enttäuscht über das wenige potenzial.
jetzt hab ich hinten ein trickstuff versägeblatt 41z mit 16er ritzel verbaut----DAS ist ein feine sache!super performance bergauf bis es das vorderrad hebt....schaltet nicht ganz so sauber wie original da ja 3zähne zu überhüpfen sind.spürt man aber kaum da muss man schon hinsehen/fühlen.


----------



## help (3. August 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> zum Thema Bergübersetzung.....hab ein 22/36 montiert und war enttäuscht über das wenige potenzial.
> jetzt hab ich hinten ein trickstuff versägeblatt 41z mit 16er ritzel verbaut----DAS ist ein feine sache!super performance bergauf bis es das vorderrad hebt....schaltet nicht ganz so sauber wie original da ja 3zähne zu überhüpfen sind.spürt man aber kaum da muss man schon hinsehen/fühlen.


22 vorne, reicht normalerweise dicke. Mit dem Trickstuffblatt, müsstest jzt. überall hochkommen?


----------



## MrJohn (3. August 2015)

Dachte ich auch das 22 dicke reicht mit der 11/36....Fehlanzeige.Der Sprung ist so marginal,hab ich fast nicht gespürt.Muss dazu noch sagen, ich fahre sachen bergauf wo die meisten schon schieben.Das geht jetzt wunderbar mit dem 41er!


----------



## BODOPROBST (3. August 2015)

MrJohn schrieb:


> Dachte ich auch das 22 dicke reicht mit der 11/36....Fehlanzeige.Der Sprung ist so marginal,hab ich fast nicht gespürt.Muss dazu noch sagen, ich fahre sachen bergauf wo die meisten schon schieben.Das geht jetzt wunderbar mit dem 41er!


Schon wenn du sehr Heftige Sachen Fährst, hier bei uns im Odenwald hast du so Steigungen nicht
ich komme prima mit einer 32-34 Z. Kurbel bei 42Z. hinten zurecht. Frage senkst du die Gabel ab.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## help (3. August 2015)

Wenn die Ritzel nur nicht so teuer wären, kosten ja weit mehr als die meisten Kassetten.
Ich komme hier in den Alpen mit 36hinten und vorne 24 am Hardtail super zurecht. Vllt. braucht es am Fully ja mehr...


----------



## MrJohn (3. August 2015)

Die gabel senk ich nicht ab weil ich das vorderrad bergauf nicht zum eintauchen bringe,bin froh wenn es zum lenken kontakt hat.absenkung funktioniert für mich nur auf glatten boden im wiegetritt,und das ausgezeichnet.


----------



## MrJohn (3. August 2015)

Es kommt halt immer drauf an was man fährt....die original abstimmung passt ja für 95% der slide HD fahrer wie ich aus den wenigen posts über bergübersetzungen entnehmen kann.
Oder ich hab schwache Beine...


----------



## Nezzar (3. August 2015)

Liegt wahrscheinlich weniger an deinen Beinen, als vielmehr daran, dass die meisten einfach absteigen und schieben, wenn sie solche Steigungen haben. Man fährt dann eh kaum (wenn überhaupt) mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Wenn man natürlich den Anspruch hat, wirklich alles mit dem Rad unterm Poppes zu besteigen (höhöhö), dann kann man sich schon so ne dermaßen kurze Übersetzung drauf machen.


----------



## ViperC4 (6. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einigen Hundert Kilometern ein metallisches "Pling" an meinem Slide HD festgestellt. Das klingt in etwas so wie wenn man eine Flügelmutter auf eine Unterlegscheibe fallen lässt. Es tritt häufig in folgenden Situationen auf, aber nicht immer:
- auf Asphalt beim Überfahren einer Bordsteinkante oder eines Hindernisses
- Bei Lastwechsel in Kurven
- Nach einer ruppigen Abfahrt bei Entlastung des Lenkers
- Bei starken Druck/Zug auf die Lenkerenden

Anbauteile am Lenker und die Gabel habe ich bereits demontiert, gereinigt und wieder montiert.
Die Fragen an euch:

- Habt ihr das Geräusch auch oder kennt ihr das?
- Könnte es von der Pike kommen? Eventuell von der Gabelkrone oder dem Lagersitz?
- Ist das bedenklich oder höchstens nervig?

Vielen Dank und Grüße

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bullswildrush (6. August 2015)

Das gleiche hatte ich jetzt auch, hab alles vorne gesäubert und gefettet aber nichts, wollte schon die Gabel Weg schicken, zum Schluss hab ich einfach mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut, die Stellen links und rechts an der Wippe mit fett eingeschmiert und unten auch und schon war Ruhe, das hat sich bei mir so übertragen als würde es von vorne kommen, Probier das erst mal,


----------



## ViperC4 (6. August 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, werde ich versuchen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## ViperC4 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Mein Slide HD ist mit mir nun schon ein dreiviertel Jahr unterwegs. Neuerding hab ich in Rechtskurven und beim Wiegetritt immer wieder ein Schleifen vom Hinterrad wahr genommen. Und in der Tat an der Kettenstrebe der Antriebsseite ist auf Höhe des Reifens schon der Lack ab und der Schaltzug bis auf den eigentlichen Metallzug durchgerubbelt. Ich habe das Laufrad mit Fahrrad zum Mavic-Händler gegeben, der die Felge um fast einen Zentimeter nach links (zur Bremsenseite) verschoben hat. Ein Seiten- oder Höhenschlag war nicht drin.
Jetzt ist es etwas besser geworden nur beim Antritt am Berg im Wiegetritt schleifts immer noch.
Ist das bei euch auch so? Könnte sich mein Rahmen verzogen haben?
Oder ist einfach das Laufrad zu weich?
Ich bin bis jetzt den Hans Dampf zwischen 1,4 und 1,8 bar tubeless gefahren. Grade hab ich wieder einen Schlauch drin mit ca. 2,1 bar.
Verstehe auch nicht warum es in Rechtskurven rechts schleift.

Grüße Jan


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke, dass das Problem ggf. vom walken des Reifens auf der Felge kommt (zu wenig Luftdruck?). Ohne Sturz o.ä. verzieht sich der Rahmen nicht einfach. Vielleicht mal alle Lager und Schrauben prüfen, fall ssich dort etwas gelöst hat...

Gruß, Karsten


----------



## drusus (2. November 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an dem KACK-LRS... Für meinen mach in Kürze auch nen Call bei BD auf....


----------



## ViperC4 (3. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Erstmal Danke Karsten für die Tipps. Die Lager und Schrauben sind bei mir noch alle gut, hatte bisher Glück damit.
Dann wird es wohl zunächst am LRS gelegen haben, der sich verzogen hat. Und das letzte bisschen Schleifen beim Wiegetritt kommt, nachdem der LRS gerichtet wurde, jetzt noch vom Reifen. 

Das weiter oben angesprochene Knacken im Lenker kam übrigens von der Vorbauverschraubung. Hatte ich zwar mit korrektem Drehmoment angezogen, aber wohl zu ungleichmäßig. Nach wiederholtem Säubern und Fetten knackt es nun nicht mehr.

Grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbnuub (3. November 2015)

.


----------



## bullswildrush (3. November 2015)

Du benötigst eigentlich nur die mitgelieferten Ventiler einzusetzen und Milch einfüllen, mehr nicht,


----------



## mtbnuub (4. November 2015)

bullswildrush schrieb:


> mitgelieferte Ventile einsetzen und Milch einfüllen



Gesagt, getan. Den Mantel mit bisl Seifenwasser zu beschmieren hat's flutschen lassen. Pressluft vonner Tanke sorgte für spontanes ploppen


----------



## ron101 (4. November 2015)

Bei manchen Reifen benötigte ich Pressluft um den Reifen erstmals ohne Milch ins Felgenbett zu kriegen.
Bei einigen reicht aber auch meine JoeBlow Standpumpe aus.

Ich Pumpe den Reifen erst ohne Milch ins Felgen Bett (ohne den Ventil einsatz drinnnen).
Dann lass ich die Luft wieder raus, fülle durch das Ventil die Milch ein. 
Anschliessend schraube ich den Ventileinsatz rein und Pumpe wieder auf.
So gibt es zumindest bei mir kein bischen Sauerei.

Zum befüllen der Milch hatte ich mir mal so ein kleines Fläschchen besorgt:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/notubes-the-solution-reifen-dichtmittel-59ml-27677/wg_id-1480
dies lässt sich beliebig von der 1l Packung nach befüllen.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Newbeer (6. November 2015)

Heute vom Bike Discount eine Email bekommen das sich die Auslieferung wieder um eine Woche verzögert. 
Zuerst war es KW47, dann 48 und jetzt 49. Welche Teile verursachen das Problem? Ist 49 jetzt realistisch? Hatte extra Urlaub eingetragen in 47, dann verschoben auf 48 und wenn ich jetzt wieder zum Chef renne und auf 49 verschiebe lacht der mich doch aus.


----------



## Alumini (6. November 2015)

In der Auslieferungswoche Urlaub nehmen ist eh optimistisch, da die Spedition auch Freitags anliefern könnte. Oder kannst Du vor lauter Vorfreude dann schon nicht schlafen?


----------



## Newbeer (6. November 2015)

So ist es. Ich hab seit September kein Fahrrad mehr, weil mein Altes schneller verkauft wurde als gedacht. Jetzt sitz ich hier am Fenster und draussen ist geniales Wetter die ganze Woche und ich dreh bald durch.
Ich hab noch ne Woche Resturlaub und den hatte ich so gelegt das es passt mit der Auslieferung. Selbst wenn ich nur einen Tag davon fahren könnte, hätte mir das gereicht. Aber sonst bin ich immer von früh bis spät in der Arbeit und es ist schon zappenduster wenn ich nach Hause komme. Am Samstag arbeite ich am Haus dringend so lange es hell ist und Sonntag ist Familie. 
Da bleibt kaum Zeit zum biken gerade und deswegen geier ich so nach dem Teil in Verbindung mit dem Resturlaub.
Doch das wurde gerade zunichte gemacht. Verschieben wird nicht noch mal drin sein.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. November 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> Heute vom Bike Discount eine Email bekommen das sich die Auslieferung wieder um eine Woche verzögert.
> Zuerst war es KW47, dann 48 und jetzt 49. Welche Teile verursachen das Problem? Ist 49 jetzt realistisch? Hatte extra Urlaub eingetragen in 47, dann verschoben auf 48 und wenn ich jetzt wieder zum Chef renne und auf 49 verschiebe lacht der mich doch aus.



Hi,

wie schon bereits an anderer Stelle kommuniziert, haben sowohl Rock Shox als auch Fox bei bestimmten (OEM-)Modellen Lieferverzögerungen -hier sind uns leider die Hände gebunden, auch wenn die Rahmen und alle anderen Parts bereits vorliegen. Falls die Parts eher ankommen sollten, werden diese natürlich mit Prio verbaut um die Bikes schnellstmöglich versenden zu können.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## dummeLiese (7. November 2015)

Newbeer schrieb:


> So ist es. Ich hab seit September kein Fahrrad mehr, weil mein Altes schneller verkauft wurde als gedacht. Jetzt sitz ich hier am Fenster und draussen ist geniales Wetter die ganze Woche und ich dreh bald durch.
> Ich hab noch ne Woche Resturlaub und den hatte ich so gelegt das es passt mit der Auslieferung. Selbst wenn ich nur einen Tag davon fahren könnte, hätte mir das gereicht. Aber sonst bin ich immer von früh bis spät in der Arbeit und es ist schon zappenduster wenn ich nach Hause komme. Am Samstag arbeite ich am Haus dringend so lange es hell ist und Sonntag ist Familie.
> Da bleibt kaum Zeit zum biken gerade und deswegen geier ich so nach dem Teil in Verbindung mit dem Resturlaub.
> Doch das wurde gerade zunichte gemacht. Verschieben wird nicht noch mal drin sein.



http://www.megastore.bike/radon-slide-carbon-160-9-0-hd/


----------



## Saabway (7. November 2015)

Das wären halt 900 Euros mehr fürs Carbon. Ob er das möchte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newbeer (7. November 2015)

Möchten schon, aber nicht können. Dazu leider 1x11, dafür sind meine Beinchen nicht dick genug 
Hach,  das ist alles so traurig


----------



## bullswildrush (8. November 2015)

Gibt es ne günstige Möglichkeit um am Heck 160 mm Federweg zu erreichen?


----------



## schnubbi88 (28. November 2015)

Moin zusammen, 

da ich mir wegen des georderten strives zunehmend unsicher werde und mich schon mal um alternativen bemühe, eine Frage zu den Aufklebern am slide 9.0 HD oder den 160 carbon slides: kann man die Aufkleber einfach abziehen? Das 160 slide carbon 9.0 von 2015 lacht mich an, aber schwarz -gelb geht aus bestimmten Gründen leider gar nicht


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. November 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> da ich mir wegen des georderten strives zunehmend unsicher werde und mich schon mal um alternativen bemühe, eine Frage zu den Aufklebern am slide 9.0 HD oder den 160 carbon slides: kann man die Aufkleber einfach abziehen? Das 160 slide carbon 9.0 von 2015 lacht mich an, aber schwarz -gelb geht aus bestimmten Gründen leider gar nicht



Hi,

die Decals kann man nicht einfach "abziehen", da diese in den meisten Fällen im Wassertransfer-Verfahren auf den Rahmen aufgebracht werden und in manchen Fällen ein Finish mit Klarlack besitzen. Jegliche Anpassungen (ob chemisch oder mechanisch) erfolgen auf eigene Gefahr - auch erlischt in diesen Fällen die Rahmengarantie, da wir als Hersteller nicht einschätzen können, wie und mit was der Rahmen behandelt wurde...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Alumini (30. November 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Das 160 slide carbon 9.0 von 2015 lacht mich an, aber schwarz -gelb geht aus bestimmten Gründen leider gar nicht


Da hast Du Dich ja dann schon aus ZWEI Gründen für den falschen Verein entschieden.


----------



## schnubbi88 (30. November 2015)

Alumini schrieb:


> Da hast Du Dich ja dann schon aus ZWEI Gründen für den falschen Verein entschieden.


Der zweite Grund fällt mir einfach nicht ein  bin jetzt in das Radon-Lager gewechselt und habe mir heute das 2015er slide carbon 9.0 in Bonn angeguckt und zugeschlagen, zu dem Preis gings nicht anders  



Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Decals kann man nicht einfach "abziehen", da diese in den meisten Fällen im Wassertransfer-Verfahren auf den Rahmen aufgebracht werden und in manchen Fällen ein Finish mit Klarlack besitzen. Jegliche Anpassungen (ob chemisch oder mechanisch) erfolgen auf eigene Gefahr - auch erlischt in diesen Fällen die Rahmengarantie, da wir als Hersteller nicht einschätzen können, wie und mit was der Rahmen behandelt wurde...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Danke für die Antwort, darf ich denn auf einem Carbonrahmen die farblichen Decals überkleben, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. November 2015)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Der zweite Grund fällt mir einfach nicht ein  bin jetzt in das Radon-Lager gewechselt und habe mir heute das 2015er slide carbon 9.0 in Bonn angeguckt und zugeschlagen, zu dem Preis gings nicht anders
> 
> 
> Danke für die Antwort, darf ich denn auf einem Carbonrahmen die farblichen Decals überkleben, ohne dass die Garantie erlischt?



Hi,

beim Überkleben kannst Du dich mit gutem Gewissen austoben  Hintergrund bzgl. Entfernen der Decals ist einfach, dass in der Vergangenheit von chemischer Entfernung mit scharfen Lösungsmitteln/Industriereinigern/Aceton bis hin zu mechanischer Bearbeitung des Rahmen alles dabei war. Hierdurch können im schlimmsten Fall z.B. mikroskopisch kleine Risse entstehen - auch die äußerste Carbonlage kann angegriffen werden. Daher müssen wir uns einfach absichern, um eine einwandfreie Funktion und Sicherheit gewährleisten zu können. Klingt ein wenig blumig, ist aber eine ernstzunehmende Thematik...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## schnubbi88 (30. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim Überkleben kannst Du dich mit gutem Gewissen austoben  Hintergrund bzgl. Entfernen der Decals ist einfach, dass in der Vergangenheit von chemischer Entfernung mit scharfen Lösungsmitteln/Industriereinigern/Aceton bis hin zu mechanischer Bearbeitung des Rahmen alles dabei war. Hierdurch können im schlimmsten Fall z.B. mikroskopisch kleine Risse entstehen - auch die äußerste Carbonlage kann angegriffen werden. Daher müssen wir uns einfach absichern, um eine einwandfreie Funktion und Sicherheit gewährleisten zu können. Klingt ein wenig blumig, ist aber eine ernstzunehmende Thematik...
> 
> Gruß, Andi


Klar, kann ich absolut verstehen, dass ihr euch da absichert! Letzte Frage, gehen auch diese Sprühaufkleber, oder ist das problematisch? Die sind ja bestimmt handlicher als Aufkleber haargenau zuzuschneiden. 
Vielen dank!


----------



## mtbnuub (28. August 2017)

Darf ich hier bitte mal um Eure Hilfe und Meinung, gern auch vom Team *Radon-Bikes *bitten: 
Es geht um ein defektes Pedalgewinde an der Sram X.O BG, 175mm 2-speed 38/24, Kurbel (also Carbon)

Link zum Thread:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ped...-bg-175mm-2-speed-38-24.854912/#post-14748925

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian0989 (28. August 2017)

mtbnuub schrieb:


> Darf ich hier bitte mal um Eure Hilfe und Meinung, gern auch vom Team *Radon-Bikes *bitten:
> Es geht um ein defektes Pedalgewinde an der Sram X.O BG, 175mm 2-speed 38/24, Kurbel (also Carbon)
> 
> Link zum Thread:
> ...


Hallo zusammen,
Überlege gerade den Standard Antrieb, also 2x10 auf 1x12 umzubauen. Die Eagle ist ja jetzt Dank gx Variante erschwinglich geworden. Meine Frage: hat das schon jemand gemacht? Kann ich die X0 Kurbel behalten? Wie ist das mit dem Bashguard-brauche ich da Spacer?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## psx0407 (28. August 2017)

anbei mein slide 9.0 hd!

änderungen:
- crankbrothers iodine-lrs (sorglos-lrs!)
- conti trailking 2.2 (perfekt!)
nun seit 9 monaten im einsatz. ein sehr gutes bike. absenkung brauchte ich bisher noch nie, klettert schön bergauf ohne aufzusteigen.
bei den federelementen könnte die mittlere stufe etwas weniger druckstufe haben, denn der unterschied von offener zur mittleren stellung ist m.e. zu groß.
das war's dann aber auch.
sonst top!!!




madmax


----------



## boarderking (2. September 2017)

fabian0989 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Überlege gerade den Standard Antrieb, also 2x10 auf 1x12 umzubauen. Die Eagle ist ja jetzt Dank gx Variante erschwinglich geworden. Meine Frage: hat das schon jemand gemacht? Kann ich die X0 Kurbel behalten? Wie ist das mit dem Bashguard-brauche ich da Spacer?
> 
> Danke schon mal!



Du brauchst nur die Kettenblätter samt Befestigung zu demontieren und ein direct mount Kettenblatt wie dieses: https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-X-SYNC-2-X...Mount-Kettenblatt-12-fach-6-mm-Offset-schwarz
montieren. Dann noch Schaltwerk, Hebel und Kassette ( plus XD Freilauf) sowie Kette und dann geht das ohne Probleme. Die Kette Führung ist nur für zweifach. Die kannst du billig verkaufen....
Ich hatte letzten Winter auf 1*11 gx umgerüstet, vom Prinzip her identisch.


----------



## symondolo (7. September 2017)

Moin Leute,
ich fahre nun an die 2 1/2 Jahre mein Radon Slide 150 9.0 HD. Mir ist leider diesen Sommer die Luftkammer des Dämpfers kaputt gegangen.
Habe mir nun eine neue gekauft und habe zu der DebonAir gegriffen, da es keine andere kurzfristig gab.

Nun mein Problem:
Der Dämpfer fühlt sich sehr unsensibel an. Ich fahre mit 7 (!!!) Spacern, und bekomme eine maximalen SAG zwischen 20-25% hin. Ansonsten schlage ich durch.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ursprünglich der Dämpfer geshimt war? Ist es M/M?
Vielleicht könnte gegen das unsensible Verhalten ein "L" Tune abhilfe schaffen?
Hätte jemand noch eine Idee, wie ich ein höheren SAG fahren könnte? Ich würde gern 25-30% fahren.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus, und schöne Grüße.


----------



## fred-star (11. September 2017)

So mal meins Radon Slide 160 9.0HD 2016 mit einer MT7 203/180er Scheiben und einer Eagle GX 1x12 Schaltung. Für mich ist es ein super Bike was von Allmountain bis Enduro alles mit macht. Bis jetzt ca. 1000km gefahren und noch keine Probleme gehabt die nicht selber verursacht worden sind.


----------



## acidcuber29 (22. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ich bin kürzlich vom Cube Hardtail Lager in den Verein der Sänftenschaukler gewechselt und total happy mit meinem neuen Slide 150 9.0 HD. Super Teile dran und ein richtig schöner Rahmen mit einer für mich perfekten Geo. (190cm, 92SL und der 20er Rahmen passt perfekt)
Ich überleg mir gerade auch hinten eine 203er Bremsscheibe anzubauen, hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fred-star (11. April 2018)

Der Rahmen ist hinten nicht für 203er zugelassen.


----------



## acidcuber29 (11. April 2018)

Danke für die echt späte Antwort. Das wusste ich schon, Erfahrungen wären interessant gewesen, nun knapp ein halbes Jahr später hab ich die selbst 

Kann ich gleich mal ein Update schreiben, bin seitdem mit dem Slide sehr zufrieden und habe es etwas für mich optimiert. Die RF Lenker/Vorbau Kombi ist weg, dafür ein 80er Chromag Lenker hin und ein kürzerer RF Atlas Vorbau. Die GX 2fach Kurbel ist weg und der Umwerfer auch, dafür nun eine 1fach RF Turbine Kurbel. Entsprechend habe ich auch die Kettenführung ausgetauscht. 
Sattel ist auch getauscht, da hatte ich noch die Nummer besser von Ergon mit "Sportgel" vom Vorbike. 
Reifen habe ich ein paarmal getauscht, jetzt vorn Conti Baron 2.6 und hinten Conti Baron 2.4. Leider passt 2.6 hinten nicht wirklich, hat nur wenige mm Spielraum mit dem Baron, das ist bedauerlicherweise zu knapp. 
Den Dämpfer habe ich auf Debonair umgebaut, um Tokens nutzen zu können. 
Bei den Laufrädern habe ich die Felgen gegen DTS Endurofelgen getauscht mit 30mm Maulweite und bei der Gelegenheit noch rote Nippel verbaut. 
Das passt gut zu den übrigen roten Eloxteilen wie Lenker, Pedale, Sattelklemme, Headsetspacer, Schrauben usw. Als Krönung bekamen die MT5 noch die roten Blenden  
Insgesamt ein Träumchen in schwarz/rot geworden. 
Fährt sich super wenns bergab oder im Wald geradeaus geht, berghoch oder auf festen Böden oder gar Asphalt ist eher zäh durch die Reifen bedingt.
Gewichtstechnisch bringt das Bike nun 14,6kg in Größe L im aktuellen Zustand auf die Waage.


----------



## mtbnuub (11. April 2018)

schwer, wa?!


----------



## acidcuber29 (11. April 2018)

Jo, das was ich an der Kurbel gespart habe, packen die fetten Mäntel mehrfach wieder drauf.. Naja, ist halt so, ist ja auch kein XC sondern soll möglichst stabil sein, muss ich wohl mit leben wenn ich nicht zusätzlich noch viel Geld ausgeben will. Was wiegen Eure Slides denn so?


----------



## mtbnuub (11. April 2018)

Meins auch zuviel (14)
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, kann ich's einfach nicht wegtreten, weil ich selbst zu laschiluschi bin
Aber für die Eisdiele perfekt
Mach ich die Transalp eben per Anhalter.


----------



## acidcuber29 (11. April 2018)

Ja hergeben mag ich es nicht mehr, ist halt nichts für lange Tretstrecken aber abwärts ballern macht Laune damit.
Werde mir denn doch zusätzlich noch nen 29er Hardtail besorgen zum Kilometerfressen für die Kondi


----------



## mtbnuub (12. April 2018)

Der Trend geht zum Drittrad


----------



## acidcuber29 (12. April 2018)

-.-


----------



## fred-star (12. April 2018)

Meins wiegt knapp 13,x aber strecken machen oder berge sind kein Problem. Hatte auch eine eagle verbaut bin aber wieder auf 1x11 zurück gegangen. Weitere Veränderungen: Sattel, Bremse, Lenker +Vorbau, Reifen.


----------



## mtbnuub (12. April 2018)

Fred-Star welch erAhemgröße hast Du da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acidcuber29 (12. April 2018)

Und welche Reifen Fred? Ich hab die Baron gewählt, weil ich hier in Berlin gern die DH Strecke am Teufelsberg runterbretter. Die ist zwar vergleichsweise kurz hat es aber in sich, echt steil und verwinkelt. Mit meinen Conti Trail King hatte ich nicht genug Seitenhalt. Nachteil wie gesagt Berghoch und feste Böden sind die Baron zu schwer und zu profiliert


----------



## fred-star (13. April 2018)

Rahmengröße L, reifen hinten Nobby Nic speddstar 27,5x2,35 vorne Baron in 27,5x2,4 Tubless aufgebaut.


----------



## mtbnuub (21. Juli 2021)

Was ist das Slide heute noch wert? Bzw wie finde ich das am besten raus? Ich habe so viele Kinder zwischenzeitlich, dass ich gar nicht mehr zu. fahren komme und es vielleicht verkaufen möchte. Ist keine 500km gefahren


----------



## Holky (22. Juli 2021)

mtbnuub schrieb:


> Was ist das Slide heute noch wert? Bzw wie finde ich das am besten raus? Ich habe so viele Kinder zwischenzeitlich, dass ich gar nicht mehr zu. fahren komme und es vielleicht verkaufen möchte. Ist keine 500km gefahren



Aufgrund der aktuellen Bestellrückstände beim Neu-Bike-Markt könntest du nun die Gunst der Stunde nutzen und mit dem geilen Hobel reich werden! Bikes sind derzeit gefragter denn je. 🥳

Guck mal hier ...








						Wie viel ist mein gebrauchtes Fahrrad wert? - movesto
					

Das Fahrrad verliert ähnlich wie ein Neuwagen sehr schnell an Wert. Innerhalb der ersten beiden Jahre kann man von einem… more →



					www.movesto.de
				




Die KM interessiert niemanden ... sondern das Alter. Aber du kannst wahrscheinlich bei Optik und Verschleiss punkten. Wann hattest du den letzten Gabel- sowie Dämpfer-Service machen lassen? Sofern du das Bike nicht auf 1x12 umgebaut hattest, dann wird's bezüglich Zubehör und Nachfrage aber dann doch eher heikel, einen guten Preis zu feilschen.

Viel Erfolg!

P.S. Schau mal überall nach, was andere für den gebrauchten Hobel heuschen.


----------

